# Trying after 3 COnsecutive Losses....PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!!!



## Courtney917

Hi everyone! My hubby and I have been TTC for 8 months. Within this time I have had 3 cp (12/11, 6/12, 7/12). I have an appt with my doctor next Friday. However, I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this and if so did yoou go on to have a successful pregnancy if you got pregnant right after your loss. I started taking a B-Complex Vitamin along with my prenatal pills every morning. I was also thinking of taking a baby asprin...I heard that this can work (a friend of mine was in the same situation and she took baby asprin and was able to go to term with the baby). I've also been reading up on asprin and it seems like it can't hurt to give it a try...my midwife said the same. Sooo....with that being said I'm reaching out for some advice and support. :winkwink:


----------



## chistiana

Hi courtney. I m so sorry for your losses. I had a son and then two mc. I got pg straight after my last mc (d&c) no af in between and thank God i now have a healthy (screaming) 10 week old girl. When i got pg with her i was put on baby aspirin for the first trimester as the doc said it helps witj blood flow and cant hurt anyway! I started bleeding heavily at 12+4 so i was also put on progesterone until week 34 (delivered at 35). Do you have a reason for your mcs? And how far along were you? I have a bu hence my losses. Also because i had two d&c i had a preventative cerclage for ic. It turns out it probably saved me from delivering way more prematurely. I hope you get to the root of this soon and get your bfp very very soon. I m here to talk if you ever want to.


----------



## Courtney917

chistiana said:


> Hi courtney. I m so sorry for your losses. I had a son and then two mc. I got pg straight after my last mc (d&c) no af in between and thank God i now have a healthy (screaming) 10 week old girl. When i got pg with her i was put on baby aspirin for the first trimester as the doc said it helps witj blood flow and cant hurt anyway! I started bleeding heavily at 12+4 so i was also put on progesterone until week 34 (delivered at 35). Do you have a reason for your mcs? And how far along were you? I have a bu hence my losses. Also because i had two d&c i had a preventative cerclage for ic. It turns out it probably saved me from delivering way more prematurely. I hope you get to the root of this soon and get your bfp very very soon. I m here to talk if you ever want to.


Thanks so much for sharing your story. With all of my losses I haven't made it past 4 weeks 3 days. I have two children already and prior to my oldest I had a loss at 6 weeks (that was in January 2005). They don't know what's going on with me, I have an appointment with a doctor next Friday so I am sure they will do a work up on me. They put me on progesterone for my last loss and it didn't help but my dr said the low progesterone was probably due to the fact that it wasn't a viable pregnancy. We aren't going to stop TTC so hopefully I will get another BFP next month. What were the reasons for your losses? Congrats on the new baby!!!!:happydance:. I HOPE I can have a story like yours to share very soon...I'm trying to be hopeful!!!


----------



## chistiana

It s the best thing you can do hun! I have a bicornuate uterus and with both my losses the baby implanted at the top near the mid part so it didnt receive enough blood flow. Anyway, really hope you get an answer and your rainbow soon! I ll definitely be stalking!


----------



## Courtney917

chistiana said:


> It s the best thing you can do hun! I have a bicornuate uterus and with both my losses the baby implanted at the top near the mid part so it didnt receive enough blood flow. Anyway, really hope you get an answer and your rainbow soon! I ll definitely be stalking!

Did you know you had the bicornuate uterus with your first child? SO the BA helped with the bloodflow right? Thanks so much Christina:hugs:. I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## chistiana

Yes i did and it never caused any problems other than him being under weight at birth. But with bu it s all to do with where baby implants...my next two were not so lucky unfortunately. Yes, i think the BA did help and it certainly didnt cause any harm! Good luck, will be keeping my fxed for you.


----------



## elissa12

i also lost three pregancies.1st was twins (02/09) 2nd. 02/11 and last one 05/12 was a little girl she only needed two weeks to be born. Have faith in God will help us and make our dream come true of having a healthy baby. Don't lose faith.


----------



## lilesMom

my sis in law lost 3 and swears by baby aspiriin, she now has 3 kids and her 3 angels xxx it cant hurt to try it anyway and hopefully it will do the trick for u, so sorry for ur losses, u r really brave and so right to keep ttc. il keep my fingers crossed for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

maybe extra strength folic acid, i have to take 5 mg folic acid when pregnant as opposed to normal 400 ug, its way stronger, my bro and other dif sis in law had a baby with ananchepholy and i am taking the extra strength folic acid as a precaution, xx ask ur doc if u have any family members with any history of spina bifida or anything related to nerve r brain disorders xx


----------



## Courtney917

chistiana said:


> Yes i did and it never caused any problems other than him being under weight at birth. But with bu it s all to do with where baby implants...my next two were not so lucky unfortunately. Yes, i think the BA did help and it certainly didnt cause any harm! Good luck, will be keeping my fxed for you.

I'm def going to try the BA. So sorry about your losses. I will keep you posted....hopefully by next month I will have a BFP that will stick :happydance:


----------



## Courtney917

elissa12 said:


> i also lost three pregancies.1st was twins (02/09) 2nd. 02/11 and last one 05/12 was a little girl she only needed two weeks to be born. Have faith in God will help us and make our dream come true of having a healthy baby. Don't lose faith.

I'm so sorry for your losses :cry:. Its so difficult to go through that. Did they provide you with answers as to why it happened? Do you have any children? The entire process is so tough when you have trouble, I never thought I would be in this position as I have 2 boys but here I am:nope:


----------



## Courtney917

lilesMom said:


> my sis in law lost 3 and swears by baby aspiriin, she now has 3 kids and her 3 angels xxx it cant hurt to try it anyway and hopefully it will do the trick for u, so sorry for ur losses, u r really brave and so right to keep ttc. il keep my fingers crossed for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks so much. I'm going to try the BA this cycle along with the B vitamins and prenatal pills. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

best of luck and loads o :dust::dust::dust: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Courtney917

lilesMom said:


> maybe extra strength folic acid, i have to take 5 mg folic acid when pregnant as opposed to normal 400 ug, its way stronger, my bro and other dif sis in law had a baby with ananchepholy and i am taking the extra strength folic acid as a precaution, xx ask ur doc if u have any family members with any history of spina bifida or anything related to nerve r brain disorders xx

I do have a family history of congenital brain disorders...did you take an extra folic acid vitamin in addition to your prenatal? Ugh this entire process is so stressful, I'm hoping and praying that I can have a baby soon. The strange thing is that my periods are Soo light now. I only bleed for two days and spot for one. I'm beginning to think I possibly have thin uterine lining.


----------



## chistiana

Courtney before my last bfp i used fur to strengthen uterine lining. It is also a female reproductive tonic. Do you genetally use fertility supplements or you d rather not?


----------



## Courtney917

chistiana said:


> Courtney before my last bfp i used fur to strengthen uterine lining. It is also a female reproductive tonic. Do you genetally use fertility supplements or you d rather not?

Yes I would use supplements...what is fur?


----------



## lilesMom

Courtney917 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> maybe extra strength folic acid, i have to take 5 mg folic acid when pregnant as opposed to normal 400 ug, its way stronger, my bro and other dif sis in law had a baby with ananchepholy and i am taking the extra strength folic acid as a precaution, xx ask ur doc if u have any family members with any history of spina bifida or anything related to nerve r brain disorders xx
> 
> I do have a family history of congenital brain disorders...did you take an extra folic acid vitamin in addition to your prenatal? Ugh this entire process is so stressful, I'm hoping and praying that I can have a baby soon. The strange thing is that my periods are Soo light now. I only bleed for two days and spot for one. I'm beginning to think I possibly have thin uterine lining.Click to expand...

yeah i did babe and the doc recommended takin it before ttc for 3 months but she said just take it as soon as poss if u havent, she said my stores should be high from prenatal anyway and it was just precaution. it is precription only in ireland , its 5 mg which is like 5000 ug and most people only take 400 ug a day :) best of luck hon xxxxx

i have 2 af since loss and first one was practically non existent and second was heavy but short , our cylces can change after but i dont think it means it will cause us any future problems, at least u r getting af so thats good sign all working xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks so much. I have a Dr appt on Friday so I'm going to ask about it. 

BTW totally not related to ttc but I see you're from Ireland! My mom went their last year and LOVED every moment of it. What part Ru from? I want to go soooo bad!!! 

Yea u guess getting my period is a good thing and I know we can concieve its just a matter of these little ones sticking. I'm praying that we will have luck this cycle!!


----------



## lilesMom

im from the south of ireland, cork. :) its a nice place but we get way too much rain :)
where u from. lets hope this time is both our lucky time :) fx :) xx
lets hope ba or something equally seeming small makes the dif and u get ur sticky bean :) xx


----------



## Courtney917

I'm not from Ireland but my grandpa was. He was from Dublin. I'm dying to go there!
That's the one thing my mom said about Ireland....that it rained almost everyday. That's why its so green! Lol I hope I can go sooner then later!

Are you trying right now or still on a break? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## KotasMomma

good luck to you guys. I'm so sorry for your losses. It's hard. I lost my son at 28 weeks because my OB didn't even think to look at my antibody results. So my body fought my son off. I recently went through a mc in July and am still trying to return to normal from that. It sounds to me that ba wouldn't hurt you. I have many friends who wouldn't have their babies if it wasn't for the ba. Lots of luck and my fingers are x'd for yous!


----------



## Courtney917

So sorry for your losses. Yea I'm going to wait until after o to start ba. They say it can delay ovulation. It's worth a try. Keeping my fingers crossed for you too!!


----------



## chistiana

Courtney fur is for false unicorn root. After my 2nd mc i started taking it straight away as many clain it is a great tonic... Some even say "dont use it if you dont want to get pg". I m not sure it was that that made the dif but i got pg with my girl before first af.


----------



## cc1975

Hi Courtney

It seems we are the same!!! Well nearly anyway. My 1st ever pregnancy i lost at 7 weeks, then went on to have 2 healthy boys and my new husband and I have been trying since Jan, I have had 3 miscarriages so far, 4w, and 2 at 5 weeks. We have finally been referred for fertility specialist on 15th Aug and are praying he may be able to help but I am finding things extremely frustrating right now.
I am sure the fact I am now 37 doesn't help.:dohh:
Are you in the UK? I have heard in the UK we won't be given Progesterone?? I am also considering Baby Aspirin but am going to speak to the specialist about it when I see him. I am DESPERATE to hear some sucess stories. I am not a patient person at the best of times but this is killing me and I am constantly questionning how long I can keep this up. :cry:
I pray you get 4th time lucky xxx:hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

chistiana said:


> Courtney fur is for false unicorn root. After my 2nd mc i started taking it straight away as many clain it is a great tonic... Some even say "dont use it if you dont want to get pg". I m not sure it was that that made the dif but i got pg with my girl before first af.


Lol I need to get some of that!!! I wonder if I can get it at a health food store?


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Hi Courtney
> 
> It seems we are the same!!! Well nearly anyway. My 1st ever pregnancy i lost at 7 weeks, then went on to have 2 healthy boys and my new husband and I have been trying since Jan, I have had 3 miscarriages so far, 4w, and 2 at 5 weeks. We have finally been referred for fertility specialist on 15th Aug and are praying he may be able to help but I am finding things extremely frustrating right now.
> I am sure the fact I am now 37 doesn't help.:dohh:
> Are you in the UK? I have heard in the UK we won't be given Progesterone?? I am also considering Baby Aspirin but am going to speak to the specialist about it when I see him. I am DESPERATE to hear some sucess stories. I am not a patient person at the best of times but this is killing me and I am constantly questionning how long I can keep this up. :cry:
> I pray you get 4th time lucky xxx:hugs:


So sorry for your losses. It's so tough. When you get a positive test you get your hopes up to have it crushed. I've gotten to the point that I wait for the bleeding bc I'm so used to that being the outcome. No I'm in the US. I was prescribed progesterone for my loss in July. All it did was prolong my miscarriage by a few days. They were monitoring my HCG levels and they kept dropping. The good thing for both of us is that we can conceive!! It's just a matter of these little ones sticking! I'm going to doctor tmrw hopefully I will get some answers. I'm going to demand bloodwork and I want them to check my uterine lining as well. I'm so glad you found me!! It's nice to know that I'm not in this alone. Let me know how ur appointment goes!!! I'll let u know what my Dr says tmrw!:haha:


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Courtney
> 
> It seems we are the same!!! Well nearly anyway. My 1st ever pregnancy i lost at 7 weeks, then went on to have 2 healthy boys and my new husband and I have been trying since Jan, I have had 3 miscarriages so far, 4w, and 2 at 5 weeks. We have finally been referred for fertility specialist on 15th Aug and are praying he may be able to help but I am finding things extremely frustrating right now.
> I am sure the fact I am now 37 doesn't help.:dohh:
> Are you in the UK? I have heard in the UK we won't be given Progesterone?? I am also considering Baby Aspirin but am going to speak to the specialist about it when I see him. I am DESPERATE to hear some sucess stories. I am not a patient person at the best of times but this is killing me and I am constantly questionning how long I can keep this up. :cry:
> I pray you get 4th time lucky xxx:hugs:
> 
> 
> So sorry for your losses. It's so tough. When you get a positive test you get your hopes up to have it crushed. I've gotten to the point that I wait for the bleeding bc I'm so used to that being the outcome. No I'm in the US. I was prescribed progesterone for my loss in July. All it did was prolong my miscarriage by a few days. They were monitoring my HCG levels and they kept dropping. The good thing for both of us is that we can conceive!! It's just a matter of these little ones sticking! I'm going to doctor tmrw hopefully I will get some answers. I'm going to demand bloodwork and I want them to check my uterine lining as well. I'm so glad you found me!! It's nice to know that I'm not in this alone. Let me know how ur appointment goes!!! I'll let u know what my Dr says tmrw!:haha:Click to expand...

Definately will and you too for me please :winkwink: it'll be interesting to see what yours comes up with as to whether they offer you different to me. Good luck tomorrow! X:hugs:


----------



## angelria

There are so many things that can cause multiple chemical pregnancies. I had one in may and July. They did blood work and determined I have MTHFR which is a blood clotting disorder. Strange because I was able to get pregnant once before with no problems. All I have to do is take a baby aspirin every morning and then when I do get pregnant I have to do Heprin injections daily. I lost my 2 pregnancies at 4 wks 3 days and 5 wks 4 days.


----------



## cc1975

angelria said:


> There are so many things that can cause multiple chemical pregnancies. I had one in may and July. They did blood work and determined I have MTHFR which is a blood clotting disorder. Strange because I was able to get pregnant once before with no problems. All I have to do is take a baby aspirin every morning and then when I do get pregnant I have to do Heprin injections daily. I lost my 2 pregnancies at 4 wks 3 days and 5 wks 4 days.

I will definately be asking my fertility specialist about this when I see him! I hope they can test me for it and it's something like this that can be solved for me too!!


----------



## lilesMom

Courtney917 said:


> I'm not from Ireland but my grandpa was. He was from Dublin. I'm dying to go there!
> That's the one thing my mom said about Ireland....that it rained almost everyday. That's why its so green! Lol I hope I can go sooner then later!
> 
> Are you trying right now or still on a break? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

u should visit, it is nice but it does rain an awfull lot :)
early sep is usually nice but no guarantee :)
still on a break unfortunately, my liver is being funny so docs wanna check it out properly first, waiting was killin me but im accepting it now, its better to be healthy and keep my baby then try now and lose it. so hopefully the wait will pay off :) thanks babe, best o luck to u too x


----------



## chistiana

I m not sure where you might find it cause nobody actually sold it here in greece but i bought it from amazon or ebay, cant remember. It tastes vile but i think it did help. When doing my research i found a lot of the articles claiming that it also helps prevent mc so i used it for the first two months of my pg but then i found some conflicting evidence too so i stopped it. Placebo or not i got my bfp and a happy ending so i would research into it just for the sake of it if i were you. Sending lots of baby dust.


----------



## Courtney917

angelria said:


> There are so many things that can cause multiple chemical pregnancies. I had one in may and July. They did blood work and determined I have MTHFR which is a blood clotting disorder. Strange because I was able to get pregnant once before with no problems. All I have to do is take a baby aspirin every morning and then when I do get pregnant I have to do Heprin injections daily. I lost my 2 pregnancies at 4 wks 3 days and 5 wks 4 days.

When did you start taking ba? I heard it can delay o and to wait til after. I'm going to inquire about it tmrw. I'm kinda hoping that I have a clotting issue bc its an easy fix and will be an answer to my losses. It's crazy that you can have successful pregnancies then pop up with issues later on. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## angelria

I started taking it as soon as I found out. It didn't delay ovulation for me at all. It was the progesterone that they prescribed me to take daily during my last cycle that caused me not to ovulate at all. So I stopped that and this past month O'd right on time then started the progesterone 3-4 days after ovulation. I also had the HSG test last month. I am due for AF tomorrow and I am thinking she is going to show on time. I am having some low back pain and just feel that I am out. 11 DPO yesterday and negative HPT. I usually have a positive at that time or I know I am out.


----------



## Courtney917

angelria said:


> I started taking it as soon as I found out. It didn't delay ovulation for me at all. It was the progesterone that they prescribed me to take daily during my last cycle that caused me not to ovulate at all. So I stopped that and this past month O'd right on time then started the progesterone 3-4 days after ovulation. I also had the HSG test last month. I am due for AF tomorrow and I am thinking she is going to show on time. I am having some low back pain and just feel that I am out. 11 DPO yesterday and negative HPT. I usually have a positive at that time or I know I am out.

Yea progesterone caused a delay with my miscarriage, I'm hoping it doesn't cause a delay in ovulation. I've been off of it for two weeks so I should be fine. I'm going to inquire about the baby asprin today and will start taking it after I o this cycle. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, hoping you get ur bfp soon. I'm at the doctor now and the nurse looked at Mr like I was dumb when I said chemical pregnancy...she's like well how did you know? I'm hoping this isn't an indication of the attitude the doctor will have. My goodness do they think women are dumb??? I know how to read lines in 7 pregnancy tests!!!! Ugh.


----------



## Courtney917

Sooo I went to the doctor today. She was very nice and is being proactive in trying to find out a reason for all of these losses:thumbup:. She's sent me for a blood draw to check my Prolactin Hormone levels, Thyroid including F4, and tested to see if I have Factor V leiden. At first she wasn't going to test for any clotting issues bc she said she sees them in losses at 6+weeks but when I told her I have a bad reaction to birth control pills she decided to test me for Factor V Leiden. She said she will go into my indepth testing for clotting issues if nothing else shows up. She is also having me go back on CD 21 to get my progesterone tested AND I am going to have an HSG after this cycle (she is afraid to send me during my 2ww just in case I get pregnant again this cycle.

Ohhh and she also advised me to take 1 baby asprirn after ovulation. She is suspecting a Luteneal phase defect bc I ovulate late in my cycle and have light periods (she said elevated prolactin levels can cause problems with progesterone and short lutneal phase. Sooooo that's where I am at as of now. I am hoping to get some answers from all of this!!!

She also said a friend of hers had 11 miscarriages (she was 42 at the time) and they did a series of tests and nothing came up. So my doctor told her to take BA as a precaution and it turned out it worked and she had a successful pregnancy and carried to term!:happydance:.

I m hopeful that the BA will help. I have been doing research on clotting disorders and how they can be related to migraines with aura (something that I do suffer from at least once a year). So I am really wondering if I do indeed have some sort of clotting issue. She said sometimes women have successful pregnancies despite the clotting issue (which would explain my two healthy boys). 

I will keep you all posted on the results of the testing!!!!! Keep me in your thoughts....I HOPE I get a BFP this cycle!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## lauralou25

Hi :) i had 3 mcs in a row all early around 5-6 weeks i went and saw a consultant after the 3rd one to have tests all were clear around 8 months after my 3rd mc i fell pregnant and he started me on ba and i now have a healthy 9 month old boy i know how you feel the heartache you feel but dont give up im sure it will happend for you :) xxx


----------



## Courtney917

lauralou25 said:


> Hi :) i had 3 mcs in a row all early around 5-6 weeks i went and saw a consultant after the 3rd one to have tests all were clear around 8 months after my 3rd mc i fell pregnant and he started me on ba and i now have a healthy 9 month old boy i know how you feel the heartache you feel but dont give up im sure it will happend for you :) xxx

So sorry for your losses! I am now on a mission...I'm hoping this month will be my lucky month! I'm gonna start ba next week. I'm feeling more confident that it will help me. I feel so much better when I hear that other ppl have the same experiences and all worked out in the end :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Good luck courtney, i really hope you get your answer and of course your bfp real soon! I will be stalking if you dont mind.


----------



## lilesMom

best of luck with testing and ttc hon xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Are any of you using opk? I used my first one last cycle and didn't get a positive til cd 14...so I'm figuring I ovulate between day 14-16. My doc thought that ovulating on day 16 is late....what do you guys think? I was under the assumption that a luteal phase of 12 days is normal. Also...is there a specific time of day to use them? I'm thinking bc ovulation was between days 14-16 (leaning more towards 16 as my nvr increased on day 17. So I'm thinking of using the opk on day 12...will this be too late? Should I start it earlier?


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> Are any of you using opk? I used my first one last cycle and didn't get a positive til cd 14...so I'm figuring I ovulate between day 14-16. My doc thought that ovulating on day 16 is late....what do you guys think? I was under the assumption that a luteal phase of 12 days is normal. Also...is there a specific time of day to use them? I'm thinking bc ovulation was between days 14-16 (leaning more towards 16 as my nvr increased on day 17. So I'm thinking of using the opk on day 12...will this be too late? Should I start it earlier?

I started using CB OPK they say to start on day 6, i ovulated day 8. They also say can be done any time of day as long as you haven't drunk for a while and not peed for 4 hours and so morning is best but I have heard everywhere else that after 2pm is better. I tested 10pm at night and got a positive but in the morning before it was negative and also next morning was negative. I have beenon a thread Lh Surge on here recently, are you able to look it up?? It's got all sort of bits on there.XXX


----------



## cc1975

OMG OMG OMG!!!! Just did a test and i'm pregnant again!!!! Will this be 4th time lucky?? I sure hope so!! Only problem is I really messed up last month,:dohh: I started taking BC for 2 days on day 5 & 6 of my cycle. Then OPK says I ovulated on day 7, then had withdrawal bleed days mainly day 11 & 12. I tested day 23 and no sign of a line. It's now day 29 and I got a decent line that appeared after only 30 secs!! Now I can't tell if it's from before the pills or maybe I ovulated again?? I am so confused! but SO HOPEFUL.!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20120805_063643.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! Just did a test and i'm pregnant again!!!! Will this be 4th time lucky?? I sure hope so!! Only problem is I really messed up last month,:dohh: I started taking BC for 2 days on day 5 & 6 of my cycle. Then OPK says I ovulated on day 7, then had withdrawal bleed days mainly day 11 & 12. I tested day 23 and no sign of a line. It's now day 29 and I got a decent line that appeared after only 30 secs!! Now I can't tell if it's from before the pills or maybe I ovulated again?? I am so confused! but SO HOPEFUL.!!:happydance:

Yay!!!!!! I'm soooo happy for you!!!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! The line looks great! Call your Dr ASAP so they can check your levels!!! Maybe the bc caused you to ovulate twice? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!! I can't test for over 2 weeks. Ughhhhhhh I hate the wait lol. Keep me posted on everything!!


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG!!!! Just did a test and i'm pregnant again!!!! Will this be 4th time lucky?? I sure hope so!! Only problem is I really messed up last month,:dohh: I started taking BC for 2 days on day 5 & 6 of my cycle. Then OPK says I ovulated on day 7, then had withdrawal bleed days mainly day 11 & 12. I tested day 23 and no sign of a line. It's now day 29 and I got a decent line that appeared after only 30 secs!! Now I can't tell if it's from before the pills or maybe I ovulated again?? I am so confused! but SO HOPEFUL.!!:happydance:
> 
> Yay!!!!!! I'm soooo happy for you!!!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! The line looks great! Call your Dr ASAP so they can check your levels!!! Maybe the bc caused you to ovulate twice? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!! I can't test for over 2 weeks. Ughhhhhhh I hate the wait lol. Keep me posted on everything!!Click to expand...

I know I can't believe it myself!!! I don't think my doc will check levels, I think their opinion is that checking levels won't actually change anything one way or another. I am going to e-mail him tomorrow to give him an update and see what he says but I have my FS appointment on the 15th anyway and so if it holds out until then, then hopefully they'll give me an early scan?? and / or also give me advice as to what if the worst is to happen again this time. I also figure because I don't know my dates properly now they might offer me an early scan anyway fingers crossed!!!

I absolutely hate the 2 week wait also :wacko: It's a real killer!!! I find every symptom possible and then put it off to the back of my mind. That's what i've been doing this month and so only now that I am do I truly think - oh yeah and thats why I was feeling like that the other day,, and oh yeah I have been feeling mentally tired for the last few days. 

Thanks for your support, i'll let you know what the docs say if anything. I hope your 2 week wait passes fast!!! XX


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG!!!! Just did a test and i'm pregnant again!!!! Will this be 4th time lucky?? I sure hope so!! Only problem is I really messed up last month,:dohh: I started taking BC for 2 days on day 5 & 6 of my cycle. Then OPK says I ovulated on day 7, then had withdrawal bleed days mainly day 11 & 12. I tested day 23 and no sign of a line. It's now day 29 and I got a decent line that appeared after only 30 secs!! Now I can't tell if it's from before the pills or maybe I ovulated again?? I am so confused! but SO HOPEFUL.!!:happydance:
> 
> Yay!!!!!! I'm soooo happy for you!!!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! The line looks great! Call your Dr ASAP so they can check your levels!!! Maybe the bc caused you to ovulate twice? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!! I can't test for over 2 weeks. Ughhhhhhh I hate the wait lol. Keep me posted on everything!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know I can't believe it myself!!! I don't think my doc will check levels, I think their opinion is that checking levels won't actually change anything one way or another. I am going to e-mail him tomorrow to give him an update and see what he says but I have my FS appointment on the 15th anyway and so if it holds out until then, then hopefully they'll give me an early scan?? and / or also give me advice as to what if the worst is to happen again this time. I also figure because I don't know my dates properly now they might offer me an early scan anyway fingers crossed!!!
> 
> I absolutely hate the 2 week wait also :wacko: It's a real killer!!! I find every symptom possible and then put it off to the back of my mind. That's what i've been doing this month and so only now that I am do I truly think - oh yeah and thats why I was feeling like that the other day,, and oh yeah I have been feeling mentally tired for the last few days.
> 
> Thanks for your support, i'll let you know what the docs say if anything. I hope your 2 week wait passes fast!!! XXClick to expand...

Yea maybe they will! I mean did they ever test to see if you have low progesterone or anything? Your line looks nice and dark, was it that way with your previous pregnancies? With my losses my lines were never dark! They were always light and faded over time. I have a good feeling about this one. I'll keep my fingers crossed I'm hoping for the best for you!! Yes the 2 ww is terrible!! I'm due to o on thursday...so now its bding all the time lol. Hoping to be in your shoes soon!! I hear your more fertile after a mc so I'm hoping it works in my favor!!!


----------



## cc1975

Courtney - I haven't seen a FS at all yet & so haven't had any progesterone testing. I've been told by someone else in the UK they probably won't either because of the cost & I can't afford to go private ( if they say they won't test i am gonna ask how much it is private though). This is the darkest line i've ever had except for my 2 healthy pregnancies. Usually it takes longer for the line to appear and they are light also so I am really hopeful this ones a good one! Another lady on B&B who also has had lots of M/C says her lines were always light too and that's how she got to know something wasn't right even early on. 
I have heard that you are more fertile after miscarriage and have heard of lots of success stories after a miscarriage. I have now gotten pregnant twice straight after a miscarriage and so it definately looks hopeful.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you real bad! The last month has been horrible for me seeing pregnant women everywhere and feeling really sulky about it thinking it's not fair! It's a horrible place to be and I so hope I don't end up there again. I pray you'll get your BFP soon XXXX


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney - I haven't seen a FS at all yet & so haven't had any progesterone testing. I've been told by someone else in the UK they probably won't either because of the cost & I can't afford to go private ( if they say they won't test i am gonna ask how much it is private though). This is the darkest line i've ever had except for my 2 healthy pregnancies. Usually it takes longer for the line to appear and they are light also so I am really hopeful this ones a good one! Another lady on B&B who also has had lots of M/C says her lines were always light too and that's how she got to know something wasn't right even early on.
> I have heard that you are more fertile after miscarriage and have heard of lots of success stories after a miscarriage. I have now gotten pregnant twice straight after a miscarriage and so it definately looks hopeful.
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you real bad! The last month has been horrible for me seeing pregnant women everywhere and feeling really sulky about it thinking it's not fair! It's a horrible place to be and I so hope I don't end up there again. I pray you'll get your BFP soon XXXX

I had to pay for my progesterone bc my insurance wouldn't cover it. It cost Mr $48 out of pocket for a one month supply. Yep that's exactly what happened to me super super faint lines that would get darker but never as dark as the line u have. I'm sure you will be okay...think positive thoughts and in 9 months you will be holding that beautiful baby that you've wanted for so long!! I know what you mean about the pregnant women. It tears me up inside every time I see one. Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed for. Mem
Sorry I'm replying on my phone and the autocorrect is messing me up lol.


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> Courtney - I haven't seen a FS at all yet & so haven't had any progesterone testing. I've been told by someone else in the UK they probably won't either because of the cost & I can't afford to go private ( if they say they won't test i am gonna ask how much it is private though). This is the darkest line i've ever had except for my 2 healthy pregnancies. Usually it takes longer for the line to appear and they are light also so I am really hopeful this ones a good one! Another lady on B&B who also has had lots of M/C says her lines were always light too and that's how she got to know something wasn't right even early on.
> I have heard that you are more fertile after miscarriage and have heard of lots of success stories after a miscarriage. I have now gotten pregnant twice straight after a miscarriage and so it definately looks hopeful.
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you real bad! The last month has been horrible for me seeing pregnant women everywhere and feeling really sulky about it thinking it's not fair! It's a horrible place to be and I so hope I don't end up there again. I pray you'll get your BFP soon XXXX
> 
> I had to pay for my progesterone bc my insurance wouldn't cover it. It cost Mr $48 out of pocket for a one month supply. Yep that's exactly what happened to me super super faint lines that would get darker but never as dark as the line u have. I'm sure you will be okay...think positive thoughts and in 9 months you will be holding that beautiful baby that you've wanted for so long!! I know what you mean about the pregnant women. It tears me up inside every time I see one. Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed for. Mem
> Sorry I'm replying on my phone and the autocorrect is messing me up lol.Click to expand...


Ha Ha Ha I did that on my phone too and then had to go back and check it all, I had some lovely weird words come up!! Nightmare!!

I do so hope it's a good line, I feel like i want to test again every minute of the day, and then try to give myself a good shake and remind myself 'What will be, will be!!'

Maybe I'll do one more test tomorrow? the next day? When do you think it would definately have darkened?? It's expensive all these pee sticks!!:dohh:


----------



## Courtney917

LOL gotta love autocorrect!!! 

Your levels are supposed to go up every 48-72 hours. Don't make yourself crazy though bc I know women on this site that have done that and some lines were lighter then others and they feared something bad was going to happen and they went on to have happy and healthy babies.

Yea the pee sticks are expensive, I'm going to have to mortgage out my house soon to afford my poas obsession!!! If anything I would give it 3 days or so since your last test...you have a doctor appt relatively soon so that should make you feel a little better.


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> LOL gotta love autocorrect!!!
> 
> Your levels are supposed to go up every 48-72 hours. Don't make yourself crazy though bc I know women on this site that have done that and some lines were lighter then others and they feared something bad was going to happen and they went on to have happy and healthy babies.
> 
> Yea the pee sticks are expensive, I'm going to have to mortgage out my house soon to afford my poas obsession!!! If anything I would give it 3 days or so since your last test...you have a doctor appt relatively soon so that should make you feel a little better.

Will try & hold out :thumbup:


----------



## Courtney917

I just got my positive opk!! So excited! It's strange bc last cycle I didn't get a positive until cd 15...so I ovulated between day 15-17 which is late. This cycle I started taking a b complex vitamin and fish oil pill and got a positive on cd 11....so I'm ovulating 5 days earlier which means a longer luteal phase. I wonder if the vitamins helped to regulate my hormones?!?! I'm so excited...keep ur fingers extra crossed for me lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> I just got my positive opk!! So excited! It's strange bc last cycle I didn't get a positive until cd 15...so I ovulated between day 15-17 which is late. This cycle I started taking a b complex vitamin and fish oil pill and got a positive on cd 11....so I'm ovulating 5 days earlier which means a longer luteal phase. I wonder if the vitamins helped to regulate my hormones?!?! I'm so excited...keep ur fingers extra crossed for me lol!!!!!!!!

Definitely will do now get busy!! Lol:winkwink:


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> I just got my positive opk!! So excited! It's strange bc last cycle I didn't get a positive until cd 15...so I ovulated between day 15-17 which is late. This cycle I started taking a b complex vitamin and fish oil pill and got a positive on cd 11....so I'm ovulating 5 days earlier which means a longer luteal phase. I wonder if the vitamins helped to regulate my hormones?!?! I'm so excited...keep ur fingers extra crossed for me lol!!!!!!!!
> 
> Definitely will do now get busy!! Lol:winkwink:Click to expand...


Ha ha, I texted my husband a pic of the opk and said be prepared for the next 3 days :bodyb:. This is my second time taking an OPK...we should BD for the next three days right? :shrug:


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> I just got my positive opk!! So excited! It's strange bc last cycle I didn't get a positive until cd 15...so I ovulated between day 15-17 which is late. This cycle I started taking a b complex vitamin and fish oil pill and got a positive on cd 11....so I'm ovulating 5 days earlier which means a longer luteal phase. I wonder if the vitamins helped to regulate my hormones?!?! I'm so excited...keep ur fingers extra crossed for me lol!!!!!!!!
> 
> Definitely will do now get busy!! Lol:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha, I texted my husband a pic of the opk and said be prepared for the next 3 days :bodyb:. This is my second time taking an OPK...we should BD for the next three days right? :shrug:Click to expand...

We were :sex: leisurely before anyways, and then when I got my positive we did it twice that day and the next 2 days afterwards. Something obviously worked!! 

Courtney I know you advised me to hold out, but this morning I just couldn't, I was SO busting for a pee and I ummed and aahed but thought sod it and so poas. Look at this line change!!! It's amazing!!! So I am EXTREMELY reassured that things are good - YEY!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

(1st one was 5/8/12 and second one was this morning.)
 



Attached Files:







050812.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 0









070812.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> I just got my positive opk!! So excited! It's strange bc last cycle I didn't get a positive until cd 15...so I ovulated between day 15-17 which is late. This cycle I started taking a b complex vitamin and fish oil pill and got a positive on cd 11....so I'm ovulating 5 days earlier which means a longer luteal phase. I wonder if the vitamins helped to regulate my hormones?!?! I'm so excited...keep ur fingers extra crossed for me lol!!!!!!!!
> 
> Definitely will do now get busy!! Lol:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha, I texted my husband a pic of the opk and said be prepared for the next 3 days :bodyb:. This is my second time taking an OPK...we should BD for the next three days right? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> We were :sex: leisurely before anyways, and then when I got my positive we did it twice that day and the next 2 days afterwards. Something obviously worked!!
> 
> Courtney I know you advised me to hold out, but this morning I just couldn't, I was SO busting for a pee and I ummed and aahed but thought sod it and so poas. Look at this line change!!! It's amazing!!! So I am EXTREMELY reassured that things are good - YEY!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> (1st one was 5/8/12 and second one was this morning.)Click to expand...

Woooooooo hoooooo!!! That's one beautiful line!!!!! I NEVER had a line that dark even with my boys!!!! This is a sticky little bean!!!!!! When is ur appt again??:happydance:


----------



## Courtney917

Did you use the digital tests for ovulation? I did and they are soooo confusing. I took one yesterday morning and it was neg then at 2 I took another it was positive then I took another at 5 and it was neg. Wo I freaked out thinking that I didn't ovulate. Well apparently once u get a pos with a digi you can't test again bc the chip inside monitors ur levels nd once it hits 40 miu it will become positive bc it detected surge. If you test after u most likely won't have as much homone in ur urine so it will reg as neg even though u have the lh hormone in ur urine. 

Lol sorry about the rambling it just freaked me out until I read up on it. Damn technology!


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> Did you use the digital tests for ovulation? I did and they are soooo confusing. I took one yesterday morning and it was neg then at 2 I took another it was positive then I took another at 5 and it was neg. Wo I freaked out thinking that I didn't ovulate. Well apparently once u get a pos with a digi you can't test again bc the chip inside monitors ur levels nd once it hits 40 miu it will become positive bc it detected surge. If you test after u most likely won't have as much homone in ur urine so it will reg as neg even though u have the lh hormone in ur urine.
> 
> Lol sorry about the rambling it just freaked me out until I read up on it. Damn technology!


LOL, yeah I used the digital CB one that appears with a smiley face. I don't now about all the info. I read reviews and everyone seems to get pregnant when they had :sex: around that time so I thought what the hell sounds good!!:winkwink:

I tested early am and it was neg, then 10pm after feeling mighty horny all day and it was smiling at me but by morning it was gone. I just prayed and went fot it :spermy:

My appointment is Thur 15th - It feels like forever away - I am not a patient person :wacko: but i'll get there. I sure do hope it's a sticky bean, i've lost so many i'm afraid to fart incase it drops out!!!!

So, you been busy then??!! Bet the DH is glad to get to work out the way today!! LOL. XX


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Did you use the digital tests for ovulation? I did and they are soooo confusing. I took one yesterday morning and it was neg then at 2 I took another it was positive then I took another at 5 and it was neg. Wo I freaked out thinking that I didn't ovulate. Well apparently once u get a pos with a digi you can't test again bc the chip inside monitors ur levels nd once it hits 40 miu it will become positive bc it detected surge. If you test after u most likely won't have as much homone in ur urine so it will reg as neg even though u have the lh hormone in ur urine.
> 
> Lol sorry about the rambling it just freaked me out until I read up on it. Damn technology!
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah I used the digital CB one that appears with a smiley face. I don't now about all the info. I read reviews and everyone seems to get pregnant when they had :sex: around that time so I thought what the hell sounds good!!:winkwink:
> 
> I tested early am and it was neg, then 10pm after feeling mighty horny all day and it was smiling at me but by morning it was gone. I just prayed and went fot it :spermy:
> 
> My appointment is Thur 15th - It feels like forever away - I am not a patient person :wacko: but i'll get there. I sure do hope it's a sticky bean, i've lost so many i'm afraid to fart incase it drops out!!!!
> 
> So, you been busy then??!! Bet the DH is glad to get to work out the way today!! LOL. XXClick to expand...


LMAO it was smiling at you ha ha ha:haha:. I used the same one with the smiley and texted the pic to my DH Lol.

I soooo know how you feel you don't want to move the wrong way, drink the wrong stuff, look the wrong direction in fear of another loss!!!:cry:. I'm ure this one is sticky :winkwink:!!!

My poor DH, he was tired last night but I was like we gotta get that baby!!!:sex:. I have never had this much sex in my entire life!!! Believe me I am not complaining but my goodness, the last three months its been at least every other day if not everyday!! LOL:blush::blush:. My DH works in construction and has a two hour commute (4 hours total) so he's exhausted when he gets home but he has no choice but to bd:happydance:.


----------



## cc1975

I know it starts to feel like a complete mission!! Now that I am pregnant again we have gone from:sex: like mad to nothing, just incase it pops out.!!

I know everything says it won't but it just makes you so paranoid and so we agreed we'd stop until 12 weeks. Poor Man!! He's gonna be spending a lot of time reading those mags!!! LOL:winkwink:


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> I know it starts to feel like a complete mission!! Now that I am pregnant again we have gone from:sex: like mad to nothing, just incase it pops out.!!
> 
> I know everything says it won't but it just makes you so paranoid and so we agreed we'd stop until 12 weeks. Poor Man!! He's gonna be spending a lot of time reading those mags!!! LOL:winkwink:

lmao I know exactly what you mean!!!! 

I am convinced that my most recent loss was due to having a pap smear around the time of implantation. Its strange bc after the pap i got the worst cramping...never had that before. Then I miscarried after that. :cry: 

I suppose we attribute everything to the cause of our loss. Ha, ha, your poor hubby...I guess he will be taking some nice long showers!:blush:


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> I know it starts to feel like a complete mission!! Now that I am pregnant again we have gone from:sex: like mad to nothing, just incase it pops out.!!
> 
> I know everything says it won't but it just makes you so paranoid and so we agreed we'd stop until 12 weeks. Poor Man!! He's gonna be spending a lot of time reading those mags!!! LOL:winkwink:
> 
> lmao I know exactly what you mean!!!!
> 
> I am convinced that my most recent loss was due to having a pap smear around the time of implantation. Its strange bc after the pap i got the worst cramping...never had that before. Then I miscarried after that. :cry:
> 
> I suppose we attribute everything to the cause of our loss. Ha, ha, your poor hubby...I guess he will be taking some nice long showers!:blush:Click to expand...


I know poor man!! It's hard (so to speak) because we are usually at it every spare minute and so when it stops so abruptly it's a bit of a shock - for the pair of us! However the thought that it could be well worth it stops me from sneaking my hand over to his side of the bed in the night :winkwink: lmao!!!

Good luck to you and your man tonight, it'll all be worth it in the end tell him !!!:haha:


----------



## Courtney917

So i spoke to doctor's office today and I have an elevated Thyroid level!! The nurse said this could be the cause for my miscarriages and the doctor will prob start me on meds and refer me to an endocronologist (sp?). I am waiting to hear back from the doctor (she was in surgery)...I am soooo nervous bc if I am pregnant I want to start the meds ASAP! Uggghhhh now I have to wait :(


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> So i spoke to doctor's office today and I have an elevated Thyroid level!! The nurse said this could be the cause for my miscarriages and the doctor will prob start me on meds and refer me to an endocronologist (sp?). I am waiting to hear back from the doctor (she was in surgery)...I am soooo nervous bc if I am pregnant I want to start the meds ASAP! Uggghhhh now I have to wait :(

oooooo.....:huh: I hope you have heard from the docs by now and they have set something up for you ASAP???? If nothing else, at least you may have an answer to your problems and have something to be able to fix....it's a start a least.

Good Luck, let me know how it goes X:hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> So i spoke to doctor's office today and I have an elevated Thyroid level!! The nurse said this could be the cause for my miscarriages and the doctor will prob start me on meds and refer me to an endocronologist (sp?). I am waiting to hear back from the doctor (she was in surgery)...I am soooo nervous bc if I am pregnant I want to start the meds ASAP! Uggghhhh now I have to wait :(
> 
> oooooo.....:huh: I hope you have heard from the docs by now and they have set something up for you ASAP???? If nothing else, at least you may have an answer to your problems and have something to be able to fix....it's a start a least.
> 
> Good Luck, let me know how it goes X:hugs:Click to expand...



I was going to wait until 3:00 to call but I think I am going to call sooner. I am so anxious and want some answers. :wacko:. I feel bad calling them nonstop but I feel like if I am pregnant I want to start the meds sooner then later to avoid ANOTHER miscarriage:nope:. 

Thanks, I will keep you posted :hugs:


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> So i spoke to doctor's office today and I have an elevated Thyroid level!! The nurse said this could be the cause for my miscarriages and the doctor will prob start me on meds and refer me to an endocronologist (sp?). I am waiting to hear back from the doctor (she was in surgery)...I am soooo nervous bc if I am pregnant I want to start the meds ASAP! Uggghhhh now I have to wait :(
> 
> oooooo.....:huh: I hope you have heard from the docs by now and they have set something up for you ASAP???? If nothing else, at least you may have an answer to your problems and have something to be able to fix....it's a start a least.
> 
> Good Luck, let me know how it goes X:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until 3:00 to call but I think I am going to call sooner. I am so anxious and want some answers. :wacko:. I feel bad calling them nonstop but I feel like if I am pregnant I want to start the meds sooner then later to avoid ANOTHER miscarriage:nope:.
> 
> Thanks, I will keep you posted :hugs:Click to expand...


Yes definitely do xxxx


----------



## cc1975

Courtney - Any news????

Have you been advised not to :sex: once you get pregnant again? I am missing my man but am frightened to death to do anything!!!! I know loads of literature says its fine but i've also read about ladies with recurrant miscarriage being told not to. Whats your view on it??

Hope you are ok X:hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney - Any news????
> 
> Have you been advised not to :sex: once you get pregnant again? I am missing my man but am frightened to death to do anything!!!! I know loads of literature says its fine but i've also read about ladies with recurrant miscarriage being told not to. Whats your view on it??
> 
> Hope you are ok X:hugs:

Yep she started me on thyroid meds and says its ok to get preggers again despite my elevated thyroid levels. My concern is that the levels won't go down in time for proper implantation. I'm now in the 2ww and my temps have been crazy. I did get a positive opk but now I'm afraid I didn't ovulate. I guess I'm just being a freak all around lol too much time on Google. No she didn't say anything like that to me. I mean I'm sure its fine to bd:wacko: ivenever had any problems with my previous pregnancies. Wait until ur appt next week and ask your doc. I suppose it's what you feel comfortable with. I'm not sure what I'm going to do...maybe I will abstain until 12 weeks? Idk all of this is soooo confusing and complicated! How have u been feeling??


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney - Any news????
> 
> Have you been advised not to :sex: once you get pregnant again? I am missing my man but am frightened to death to do anything!!!! I know loads of literature says its fine but i've also read about ladies with recurrant miscarriage being told not to. Whats your view on it??
> 
> Hope you are ok X:hugs:

Yep she started me on thyroid meds and says its ok to get preggers again despite my elevated thyroid levels. My concern is that the levels won't go down in time for proper implantation. I'm now in the 2ww and my temps have been crazy. I did get a positive opk but now I'm afraid I didn't ovulate. I guess I'm just being a freak all around lol too much time on Google. No she didn't say anything like that to me. I mean I'm sure its fine to bd:wacko: ivenever had any problems with my previous pregnancies. Wait until ur appt next week and ask your doc. I suppose it's what you feel comfortable with. I'm not sure what I'm going to do...maybe I will abstain until 12 weeks? Idk all of this is soooo confusing and complicated! How have u been feeling??


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> Courtney - Any news????
> 
> Have you been advised not to :sex: once you get pregnant again? I am missing my man but am frightened to death to do anything!!!! I know loads of literature says its fine but i've also read about ladies with recurrant miscarriage being told not to. Whats your view on it??
> 
> Hope you are ok X:hugs:
> 
> Yep she started me on thyroid meds and says its ok to get preggers again despite my elevated thyroid levels. My concern is that the levels won't go down in time for proper implantation. I'm now in the 2ww and my temps have been crazy. I did get a positive opk but now I'm afraid I didn't ovulate. I guess I'm just being a freak all around lol too much time on Google. No she didn't say anything like that to me. I mean I'm sure its fine to bd:wacko: ivenever had any problems with my previous pregnancies. Wait until ur appt next week and ask your doc. I suppose it's what you feel comfortable with. I'm not sure what I'm going to do...maybe I will abstain until 12 weeks? Idk all of this is soooo confusing and complicated! How have u been feeling??Click to expand...

I'm glad you've been given something to start with thats good. :thumbup:

The 2 week wait is absolutely awful!:wacko: I never charted but I get symptoms so early on that I start believing something is going on very early and so the wait is definately a killer. It was hard though because 1 of the months I had symptoms and then they just completely stopped about a week before my AF and so i really didn't know whether to trust my body or if my mind had got so messed up with it all it was just playing tricks on me. I hate it. I hope yours passes quickly and with positive results. :hugs:

Yeah, I'm gonna speak to the doc next week about :sex:, trouble is even if he says it's ok i'm not sure i'd have to confidence to do it.Even though I'm startiing to want it REAL BAD!!! LOL 

OMG, well, like I said i've been having bits and pieces early on but the nausea is definately getting worse, more so if I wake in the night and early evening when i'm so tired I feel I could sleep standing up!!
I am trying to take it easy and not do too much, pace myself, but the tiredness is just there sat waiting from about 10am! LOL
I get headaches & i'm not a headachy person at all and i'm having trouble sleeping. I find myself just waking in the middle of the night for no reason and then that sucks cause then i start feeling sicky and salivating!!:wacko:
My skin has also gone REALLY dry mostly over my arms and legs.
I keep reminding myself to love every little bit! It definately helps!!
I'm still getting sharp pains / cramping which I have had on and off for the last 2/3 weeks anyway and every time I just prey it's just hormones and growing. 

This is the worst time coming up now. I've M/C at 4 weeks, 5 weeks and 5.1 weeks and so once i've got past monday I may feel a little better. I'm on tenderhooks at the moment and so is my DH. I'm praying the doc will scan me so we can see there is something there next week. Fingers crossed big time.

I keep looking at other threads with people due in April thinking I should go on there but am too frightened to temp fate at the moment and so am still just hiding here in the M/C threads incase it all goes horribly wrong.:cry:

I've just bought myself some 25 x 10MIU pregnancy test strips so I can test daily to keep an eye on my lines. The FR are too expensive to keep using and I know it's a little obsessive but I just can't stop. I think if I keep seeing a good line I'll have a more settled day. It's mental, this whole recurrant M/C rollercoaster is the worst ever.

Right, rant over, i'm off to watch a bit of TV & :coffee:before my body tells me it's time for another early night.:sleep:

Keep me up to date with whats going on with you won't you. It feels good to have someone else that is like me. I hope the fact that i've got my BFP now doesn't make it too hard listening to me ragging on and if it does, please just tell me to shut up :winkwink: I know it's hard, I was there only last week!!:wacko:

:dust:


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> Courtney - Any news????
> 
> Have you been advised not to :sex: once you get pregnant again? I am missing my man but am frightened to death to do anything!!!! I know loads of literature says its fine but i've also read about ladies with recurrant miscarriage being told not to. Whats your view on it??
> 
> Hope you are ok X:hugs:
> 
> Yep she started me on thyroid meds and says its ok to get preggers again despite my elevated thyroid levels. My concern is that the levels won't go down in time for proper implantation. I'm now in the 2ww and my temps have been crazy. I did get a positive opk but now I'm afraid I didn't ovulate. I guess I'm just being a freak all around lol too much time on Google. No she didn't say anything like that to me. I mean I'm sure its fine to bd:wacko: ivenever had any problems with my previous pregnancies. Wait until ur appt next week and ask your doc. I suppose it's what you feel comfortable with. I'm not sure what I'm going to do...maybe I will abstain until 12 weeks? Idk all of this is soooo confusing and complicated! How have u been feeling??Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you've been given something to start with thats good. :thumbup:
> 
> The 2 week wait is absolutely awful!:wacko: I never charted but I get symptoms so early on that I start believing something is going on very early and so the wait is definately a killer. It was hard though because 1 of the months I had symptoms and then they just completely stopped about a week before my AF and so i really didn't know whether to trust my body or if my mind had got so messed up with it all it was just playing tricks on me. I hate it. I hope yours passes quickly and with positive results. :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna speak to the doc next week about :sex:, trouble is even if he says it's ok i'm not sure i'd have to confidence to do it.Even though I'm startiing to want it REAL BAD!!! LOL
> 
> OMG, well, like I said i've been having bits and pieces early on but the nausea is definately getting worse, more so if I wake in the night and early evening when i'm so tired I feel I could sleep standing up!!
> I am trying to take it easy and not do too much, pace myself, but the tiredness is just there sat waiting from about 10am! LOL
> I get headaches & i'm not a headachy person at all and i'm having trouble sleeping. I find myself just waking in the middle of the night for no reason and then that sucks cause then i start feeling sicky and salivating!!:wacko:
> My skin has also gone REALLY dry mostly over my arms and legs.
> I keep reminding myself to love every little bit! It definately helps!!
> I'm still getting sharp pains / cramping which I have had on and off for the last 2/3 weeks anyway and every time I just prey it's just hormones and growing.
> 
> This is the worst time coming up now. I've M/C at 4 weeks, 5 weeks and 5.1 weeks and so once i've got past monday I may feel a little better. I'm on tenderhooks at the moment and so is my DH. I'm praying the doc will scan me so we can see there is something there next week. Fingers crossed big time.
> 
> I keep looking at other threads with people due in April thinking I should go on there but am too frightened to temp fate at the moment and so am still just hiding here in the M/C threads incase it all goes horribly wrong.:cry:
> 
> I've just bought myself some 25 x 10MIU pregnancy test strips so I can test daily to keep an eye on my lines. The FR are too expensive to keep using and I know it's a little obsessive but I just can't stop. I think if I keep seeing a good line I'll have a more settled day. It's mental, this whole recurrant M/C rollercoaster is the worst ever.
> 
> Right, rant over, i'm off to watch a bit of TV & :coffee:before my body tells me it's time for another early night.:sleep:
> 
> Keep me up to date with whats going on with you won't you. It feels good to have someone else that is like me. I hope the fact that i've got my BFP now doesn't make it too hard listening to me ragging on and if it does, please just tell me to shut up :winkwink: I know it's hard, I was there only last week!!:wacko:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...


I'm sure everything is okay with you :hugs:. I know what you mean with my last loss I put up that I was expecting and then miscarried a few days later. :cry: I'm really hoping I get a BFP this cycle...I also get signs very early. I get major blue veins all over!! now I keep checking to see if I see any lol.:dohh: The temping doesnt do much for me after ovulation as my temp usually stays the same. I mean usually the day before AF I get a huge drop so I know its coming BUT I always wind up taking an HPT long before then!!! I'll probably test early this time as well bc if I am preggers my doctor wants to know ASAP bc she may need to adjust my thyroid meds. We shall see what happens!!!

I am so happy you're sharing all your symptoms with me...it makes me have some hope that I will be in your shoes in two short (LOOONNGGGG) weeks!!! Its comforting to know that there is someone out there that is experiencing a similar thing :blush:. 

As far as the BD is concerned...maybe you should wait until like 8 weeks? I don't know if I could wait 12, lol I would be going crazy!!!!:haha:. Have you informed the doctor's office that you are indeed pregnant or are you just going to wait til next week? 

I would totally buy HPT and keep testing...especially after what you have been through. Its so insane, I never thought I would be dealing with any of these issues bc I had no trouble with my sons, yet like you here I am:cry:. I mean I suppose the positive thing is that I found out I have a thyroid problem and never would've known this unless I had trouble with staying pregnant!!! Now I am afraid I will be 800 lbs when I do become pregnant bc its easy to GAIN weight with hypothyroidism and difficult to LOSE weight:saywhat:. Buttt I guess I will have to deal with that when it comes!!! I suppose that is the least of my problems but still I don't want to be gruesome and I HATE working out:holly:. Oh well I guess its all worth it when i am holding that little baby in my arms!!!!

Have you taken anymore tests since the last one? Have the lines stayed nice and dark?


----------



## cc1975

Hi Courtney

I forgot - yes my boobs get veiny! That's what prompted me to test this time after the first week was negative and I felt they were in the way a bit!

I did inform the doctor on monday and he said to keep the FS appt and to let him know how it went and so now i'm just waiting.....[-o&lt;

I've now gone over to these internet cheapies for testing which are 10miu, I know the lines are never as great as FR. I did once at 4.30pm yesterday when they arrived in the post and I did one this morning. The line is darker than yesterday as it was supposed to be with first morning pee and all that but because they are a bit crappy I really don't know how they stand compared to others. I'm trying to convince myself everything will be fine but OMG its just SO HARD!! here are my tests - have you ever used ones like this? How do you think they look to you??


How old are your boys now? Mine are 10 and 7. I also have 2 step children that visit all the time they are 7 and 5. Thats why I sometimes wander if we are mad! But I so want this to happen!!!
I am not sure how they are going to take the news when we finally get to a good stage to let them know. I hope they are going to be well happy.
 



Attached Files:







100812.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Hi Courtney
> 
> I forgot - yes my boobs get veiny! That's what prompted me to test this time after the first week was negative and I felt they were in the way a bit!
> 
> I did inform the doctor on monday and he said to keep the FS appt and to let him know how it went and so now i'm just waiting.....[-o&lt;
> 
> I've now gone over to these internet cheapies for testing which are 10miu, I know the lines are never as great as FR. I did once at 4.30pm yesterday when they arrived in the post and I did one this morning. The line is darker than yesterday as it was supposed to be with first morning pee and all that but because they are a bit crappy I really don't know how they stand compared to others. I'm trying to convince myself everything will be fine but OMG its just SO HARD!! here are my tests - have you ever used ones like this? How do you think they look to you??
> 
> 
> How old are your boys now? Mine are 10 and 7. I also have 2 step children that visit all the time they are 7 and 5. Thats why I sometimes wander if we are mad! But I so want this to happen!!!
> I am not sure how they are going to take the news when we finally get to a good stage to let them know. I hope they are going to be well happy.


Your lines look GREAT!!!!! I don't think you have anything to worry about! I've never used them, but I have seen many women using them and they seem to work pretty well:happydance:. My boobs are starting to look veiny....so now I am symptom checking lol. Its ridiculous. I know when I am pregnant I usually get cramping at 6dpo so now I am waiting. The thing that sucks is that DH and I are going away this weekend and we are meeting up with a few of my friends at a bar. BUT since I am afraid I may be pregnant I'm not going to drink....it's gonna suck if I'm not pregnant as we don't go out very often:wacko:.

My sons are 6 and 2. They are a handful!! I have been off of work for close to 6 months bc we recently moved out of state and I miss being at work, lol. We figured ttc now while I am still home is the best time...I don't want to start work again and take off. I want to finish having babies then start up on my career again :winkwink:. Aww, I am sure everyone will be so happy about having a little baby around!! When is your expected due date? If I am preggers it will be May 1st:flower:. I'm excited that I am inching closer to summer with due dates bc both of my boys are November babies (23rd and 25th). :happydance:


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Courtney
> 
> I forgot - yes my boobs get veiny! That's what prompted me to test this time after the first week was negative and I felt they were in the way a bit!
> 
> I did inform the doctor on monday and he said to keep the FS appt and to let him know how it went and so now i'm just waiting.....[-o&lt;
> 
> I've now gone over to these internet cheapies for testing which are 10miu, I know the lines are never as great as FR. I did once at 4.30pm yesterday when they arrived in the post and I did one this morning. The line is darker than yesterday as it was supposed to be with first morning pee and all that but because they are a bit crappy I really don't know how they stand compared to others. I'm trying to convince myself everything will be fine but OMG its just SO HARD!! here are my tests - have you ever used ones like this? How do you think they look to you??
> 
> 
> How old are your boys now? Mine are 10 and 7. I also have 2 step children that visit all the time they are 7 and 5. Thats why I sometimes wander if we are mad! But I so want this to happen!!!
> I am not sure how they are going to take the news when we finally get to a good stage to let them know. I hope they are going to be well happy.
> 
> 
> Your lines look GREAT!!!!! I don't think you have anything to worry about! I've never used them, but I have seen many women using them and they seem to work pretty well:happydance:. My boobs are starting to look veiny....so now I am symptom checking lol. Its ridiculous. I know when I am pregnant I usually get cramping at 6dpo so now I am waiting. The thing that sucks is that DH and I are going away this weekend and we are meeting up with a few of my friends at a bar. BUT since I am afraid I may be pregnant I'm not going to drink....it's gonna suck if I'm not pregnant as we don't go out very often:wacko:.
> 
> My sons are 6 and 2. They are a handful!! I have been off of work for close to 6 months bc we recently moved out of state and I miss being at work, lol. We figured ttc now while I am still home is the best time...I don't want to start work again and take off. I want to finish having babies then start up on my career again :winkwink:. Aww, I am sure everyone will be so happy about having a little baby around!! When is your expected due date? If I am preggers it will be May 1st:flower:. I'm excited that I am inching closer to summer with due dates bc both of my boys are November babies (23rd and 25th). :happydance:Click to expand...

This month because we thought we messed up with my pills and stuff we completely relaxed. I went to my brothers wedding and got completely bladdered!!! I know when I got pregnant before with my youngest I think I had the night of my life then too, both were before I had any idea I was pregnant. I think you should relax and have a drink. If it doesn't happen very often make the most of it. That egg may not have evn attached by that point anyway?? 

With a 2 year old about I am sure the days are exhausing!! LOL I know i'm gonna find it hard getting used to nappies all over again after the long break i've had.

I am due somewhere between 11th April & 13th (different ovulation calculaters everywhere tell me different because of my early ovulation. I love spring babies:happydance:

I've just got my confirmation of my hospital FS appointment today and i'm not happy. :nope: It says i'm being sent to a nurse to take my history and then they will arrange appointments for tests and things spanning over 3 months!!! OMG!! It's gonna be forever! It doesn't even look like I might get lucky and get an ultrasound scan to see whats going on. I am so bumped!! They have also indicated BT that need to be done but at particular points in my cycle but of course because I am not on that cycle now Lord only knows what they are gonna say. I can just see it now - No thank you - come back when you need us some other time - and then again the wait!! GGrrrrr.

I am very nervous about this coming weekend as it's the 5 week make or break point. I am exhausted and am resting as much as possible and praying every minute of the day trying to convince myself they are brilliant lines!! Aw it's awful!!!

So how many dpo are you today? You'll have to keep me up to date with it all mind! I want every little detail ! LOL XX:hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Courtney
> 
> I forgot - yes my boobs get veiny! That's what prompted me to test this time after the first week was negative and I felt they were in the way a bit!
> 
> I did inform the doctor on monday and he said to keep the FS appt and to let him know how it went and so now i'm just waiting.....[-o&lt;
> 
> I've now gone over to these internet cheapies for testing which are 10miu, I know the lines are never as great as FR. I did once at 4.30pm yesterday when they arrived in the post and I did one this morning. The line is darker than yesterday as it was supposed to be with first morning pee and all that but because they are a bit crappy I really don't know how they stand compared to others. I'm trying to convince myself everything will be fine but OMG its just SO HARD!! here are my tests - have you ever used ones like this? How do you think they look to you??
> 
> 
> How old are your boys now? Mine are 10 and 7. I also have 2 step children that visit all the time they are 7 and 5. Thats why I sometimes wander if we are mad! But I so want this to happen!!!
> I am not sure how they are going to take the news when we finally get to a good stage to let them know. I hope they are going to be well happy.
> 
> 
> Your lines look GREAT!!!!! I don't think you have anything to worry about! I've never used them, but I have seen many women using them and they seem to work pretty well:happydance:. My boobs are starting to look veiny....so now I am symptom checking lol. Its ridiculous. I know when I am pregnant I usually get cramping at 6dpo so now I am waiting. The thing that sucks is that DH and I are going away this weekend and we are meeting up with a few of my friends at a bar. BUT since I am afraid I may be pregnant I'm not going to drink....it's gonna suck if I'm not pregnant as we don't go out very often:wacko:.
> 
> My sons are 6 and 2. They are a handful!! I have been off of work for close to 6 months bc we recently moved out of state and I miss being at work, lol. We figured ttc now while I am still home is the best time...I don't want to start work again and take off. I want to finish having babies then start up on my career again :winkwink:. Aww, I am sure everyone will be so happy about having a little baby around!! When is your expected due date? If I am preggers it will be May 1st:flower:. I'm excited that I am inching closer to summer with due dates bc both of my boys are November babies (23rd and 25th). :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> This month because we thought we messed up with my pills and stuff we completely relaxed. I went to my brothers wedding and got completely bladdered!!! I know when I got pregnant before with my youngest I think I had the night of my life then too, both were before I had any idea I was pregnant. I think you should relax and have a drink. If it doesn't happen very often make the most of it. That egg may not have evn attached by that point anyway??
> 
> With a 2 year old about I am sure the days are exhausing!! LOL I know i'm gonna find it hard getting used to nappies all over again after the long break i've had.
> 
> I am due somewhere between 11th April & 13th (different ovulation calculaters everywhere tell me different because of my early ovulation. I love spring babies:happydance:
> 
> I've just got my confirmation of my hospital FS appointment today and i'm not happy. :nope: It says i'm being sent to a nurse to take my history and then they will arrange appointments for tests and things spanning over 3 months!!! OMG!! It's gonna be forever! It doesn't even look like I might get lucky and get an ultrasound scan to see whats going on. I am so bumped!! They have also indicated BT that need to be done but at particular points in my cycle but of course because I am not on that cycle now Lord only knows what they are gonna say. I can just see it now - No thank you - come back when you need us some other time - and then again the wait!! GGrrrrr.
> 
> I am very nervous about this coming weekend as it's the 5 week make or break point. I am exhausted and am resting as much as possible and praying every minute of the day trying to convince myself they are brilliant lines!! Aw it's awful!!!
> 
> So how many dpo are you today? You'll have to keep me up to date with it all mind! I want every little detail ! LOL XX:hugs:Click to expand...


LOL with my first two I was drunk alot...of course before I knew I was preggers!!! I'm just so scared bc I don't want to mess anything up:wacko:. Maybe I will have ONE drink...that can't do any harm. 

OMG they make you wait that long?!??! Even if you're pregnant? Can't you go to a regular OBGYN for prenatal care instead? I mean that should start immediately. It does here in the U.S.:wacko: That's soooo insane that they would make you wait over the course of MONTHS! I'm sure they will expedite the process when they find out you are preggers!!! You'll be okay...the lines are darker then any lines I had with my MC. Hang in there:hugs:. 

I am between 1-2DPO...I had a positive OPK on CD 12...so I ovulated between Monday-Wednesday. I did get a lot of cramping on Tuesday and Wednesday so I know o was between those days and my temp went up to post ovulation levels today :thumbup:. So I know I def ovulated!!! :happydance: We made sure to :sex: from Monday-Wednesday despite my H being exhausted lol. He was so well rested last night, I left him alone bc as he put it "i didn't need his body anymore" ha ha:blush:. Sooooo I am HOPING the :spermy: caught the egg. Now I am soooo worried about my thyroid levels...I have been reading that my prescription needs to be adjusted as soon as I find out I am preggers bc levels can elevate as early has 4 weeks!!!! Im so worried that I won't get it adjusted in time. I have my Day 21 progesterone test on Tuesday to check those levels...if I need a supplement I will start taking them (I have them now and am so tempted to start taking them, lol). 

I will keep you posted!!! Hang in there, that baby will be fine :hugs:


----------



## cc1975

OMG loads of sharp pains like i'm being stabbed with a needle in I presume my cervix tonight. I'm praying it's stretching pains & nothing else! :cry:


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> OMG loads of sharp pains like i'm being stabbed with a needle in I presume my cervix tonight. I'm praying it's stretching pains & nothing else! :cry:


Where in your stomach?


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> OMG loads of sharp pains like i'm being stabbed with a needle in I presume my cervix tonight. I'm praying it's stretching pains & nothing else! :cry:
> 
> 
> Where in your stomach?Click to expand...

All evening last night down in my 'lady bits inside' - my cervix maybe?? It's stopped this morning and no blood so i'm praying it was growing pains. Did another cheaper test this morning and the lines are looking darker so i feel a bit less anxious now.


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> OMG loads of sharp pains like i'm being stabbed with a needle in I presume my cervix tonight. I'm praying it's stretching pains & nothing else! :cry:
> 
> 
> Where in your stomach?Click to expand...
> 
> All evening last night down in my 'lady bits inside' - my cervix maybe?? It's stopped this morning and no blood so i'm praying it was growing pains. Did another cheaper test this morning and the lines are looking darker so i feel a bit less anxious now.Click to expand...

Ohhh!! I used to get that all the time when I was pregnant!! No need to worry


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> OMG loads of sharp pains like i'm being stabbed with a needle in I presume my cervix tonight. I'm praying it's stretching pains & nothing else! :cry:
> 
> 
> Where in your stomach?Click to expand...
> 
> All evening last night down in my 'lady bits inside' - my cervix maybe?? It's stopped this morning and no blood so i'm praying it was growing pains. Did another cheaper test this morning and the lines are looking darker so i feel a bit less anxious now.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh!! I used to get that all the time when I was pregnant!! No need to worryClick to expand...

I thought I remembered it too from all those years ago, but OMG it makes me panic!! Thank god it's eased off today!! Thanks for the support I don't know what i'd do without you to talk to!!:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> OMG loads of sharp pains like i'm being stabbed with a needle in I presume my cervix tonight. I'm praying it's stretching pains & nothing else! :cry:[/QU
> Where in your stomach?
> 
> All evening last night down in my 'lady bits inside' - my cervix maybe?? It's stopped this morning and no blood so i'm praying it was growing pains. Did another cheaper test this morning and the lines are looking darker so i feel a bit less anxious now.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh!! I used to get that all the time when I was pregnant!! No need to worry Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I remembered it too from all those years ago, but OMG it makes me panic!! Thank god it's eased off today!! Thanks for the support I don't know what i'd do without you to talk to!!:hugs: xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Of course!!!!:hugs: Thanks for being so supportive of me as well!!:hugs: So I did have a drink when I went out this weekend...its crazy but I felt sooo sick before finishing it!! Then I felt sick the rest of the night...that's kinda strange bc I have NEVER had that happen. Now I come home and my boobs and chest are all veiny!!! I go for my CD 21 test on Wednesday to check my progesterone levels. I am wondering if I should request that they check my thyroid levels again just to make sure they are going down (on the off chace that I am preggers). I have another appt with a fertility specialist on Thursday (I made this prior to finding my new doctor). I am wondering if I should go? What do you think?
> 
> How have you been feeling??? You finally made it to the 5 week mark!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> OMG loads of sharp pains like i'm being stabbed with a needle in I presume my cervix tonight. I'm praying it's stretching pains & nothing else! :cry:[/QU
> Where in your stomach?
> 
> All evening last night down in my 'lady bits inside' - my cervix maybe?? It's stopped this morning and no blood so i'm praying it was growing pains. Did another cheaper test this morning and the lines are looking darker so i feel a bit less anxious now.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh!! I used to get that all the time when I was pregnant!! No need to worry Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I remembered it too from all those years ago, but OMG it makes me panic!! Thank god it's eased off today!! Thanks for the support I don't know what i'd do without you to talk to!!:hugs: xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Of course!!!!:hugs: Thanks for being so supportive of me as well!!:hugs: So I did have a drink when I went out this weekend...its crazy but I felt sooo sick before finishing it!! Then I felt sick the rest of the night...that's kinda strange bc I have NEVER had that happen. Now I come home and my boobs and chest are all veiny!!! I go for my CD 21 test on Wednesday to check my progesterone levels. I am wondering if I should request that they check my thyroid levels again just to make sure they are going down (on the off chace that I am preggers). I have another appt with a fertility specialist on Thursday (I made this prior to finding my new doctor). I am wondering if I should go? What do you think?
> 
> How have you been feeling??? You finally made it to the 5 week mark!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ooooo interesting!! Well hopefully it was your body trying to tell you something :winkwink: So does that mean your in the run up to your impending AF? From what I remember from the letter about my FS appt the progesterone one is done in the 5 days before is that right?? Have you had any other symptoms apart from veins?? I always get a watery mouth early on.
> It's difficult for me to know what to say when it comes to your docs because you are in America Yes? and so it's all different and you have to pay out left right and center!! If it were not about money and I had the oppertunity to get the view of a different FS I would definately seek it as I've read a lot of different stories about some being a lot better than others.
> YES!!! I've made it to the 5 week mark and today is plus 1 day which is the last 'baby losing day'!! The lines are still really strong on my tests and so I am so happy :happydance:
> I am absolutely exhausted!!! yesterday I had a more sicky day than usual but today it's all settled well. Unfortunately over the weekend though I've had thrush start to build up:dohh: and so this morning e-mailed my doctor and he kindly put me up a prescription for it saying it's very common and it's all about the hormones and so as much as it sucks at least I still know things are different in my body!! LOL.
> I also took the brave step of asking him to give me a Maternity Exemption Certificate today too which allows me to have Free Prescriptions because of my 'condition' LOL. It was a brave step but i'm trying to think positive - however when I asked the receptionist for a form to be referred to the midwife, she asked me to fill it in there and then so she could pass it on but I said i'd give it a few days so i'm still a bit apprehensive. I think onces Weds come and gone and I speak to the FS hopefully i'll feel that I can move on better. :thumbup:
> 
> So... how many days until your AF is due??? I just gotta do the could down with you!! It's horrible waiting yourself so i'll be there with you every step of the way!!:winkwink::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> OMG loads of sharp pains like i'm being stabbed with a needle in I presume my cervix tonight. I'm praying it's stretching pains & nothing else! :cry:[/QU
> Where in your stomach?
> 
> All evening last night down in my 'lady bits inside' - my cervix maybe?? It's stopped this morning and no blood so i'm praying it was growing pains. Did another cheaper test this morning and the lines are looking darker so i feel a bit less anxious now.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh!! I used to get that all the time when I was pregnant!! No need to worry Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I remembered it too from all those years ago, but OMG it makes me panic!! Thank god it's eased off today!! Thanks for the support I don't know what i'd do without you to talk to!!:hugs: xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Of course!!!!:hugs: Thanks for being so supportive of me as well!!:hugs: So I did have a drink when I went out this weekend...its crazy but I felt sooo sick before finishing it!! Then I felt sick the rest of the night...that's kinda strange bc I have NEVER had that happen. Now I come home and my boobs and chest are all veiny!!! I go for my CD 21 test on Wednesday to check my progesterone levels. I am wondering if I should request that they check my thyroid levels again just to make sure they are going down (on the off chace that I am preggers). I have another appt with a fertility specialist on Thursday (I made this prior to finding my new doctor). I am wondering if I should go? What do you think?
> 
> How have you been feeling??? You finally made it to the 5 week mark!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ooooo interesting!! Well hopefully it was your body trying to tell you something :winkwink: So does that mean your in the run up to your impending AF? From what I remember from the letter about my FS appt the progesterone one is done in the 5 days before is that right?? Have you had any other symptoms apart from veins?? I always get a watery mouth early on.
> It's difficult for me to know what to say when it comes to your docs because you are in America Yes? and so it's all different and you have to pay out left right and center!! If it were not about money and I had the oppertunity to get the view of a different FS I would definately seek it as I've read a lot of different stories about some being a lot better than others.
> YES!!! I've made it to the 5 week mark and today is plus 1 day which is the last 'baby losing day'!! The lines are still really strong on my tests and so I am so happy :happydance:
> I am absolutely exhausted!!! yesterday I had a more sicky day than usual but today it's all settled well. Unfortunately over the weekend though I've had thrush start to build up:dohh: and so this morning e-mailed my doctor and he kindly put me up a prescription for it saying it's very common and it's all about the hormones and so as much as it sucks at least I still know things are different in my body!! LOL.
> I also took the brave step of asking him to give me a Maternity Exemption Certificate today too which allows me to have Free Prescriptions because of my 'condition' LOL. It was a brave step but i'm trying to think positive - however when I asked the receptionist for a form to be referred to the midwife, she asked me to fill it in there and then so she could pass it on but I said i'd give it a few days so i'm still a bit apprehensive. I think onces Weds come and gone and I speak to the FS hopefully i'll feel that I can move on better. :thumbup:
> 
> So... how many days until your AF is due??? I just gotta do the could down with you!! It's horrible waiting yourself so i'll be there with you every step of the way!!:winkwink::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do the progesterone test a week before your AF. My AF is due between the 22-23rd :wacko:. SOOOOOOO hoping she doesn't show!!! Umm yea I have some nausea in the AM and had some cramping a few days ago. I'm trying not to read into everything though bc I don't want to set myself up for disappointment :blush:.
> 
> I luckily have insurance so all I have to pay is the co-pay which is about $10. I think I will go to that doctor bc I want to make sure they monitor everything correctly if I am indeed pregnant or when I fall pregnant again. I'm not going to let him do a pelvic exam though I am so scared after the last pelvic and pap when I miscarried. So I'm not even going to change into the gown, lol:shrug:. They'll probably think I am nuts but I don't want to take ANY chances!!!
> 
> YAY for taking the plunge and going for the maternity exemption!!!!:happydance: My appointment is the day after yours!!! Do you think they will make another appointment for you quickly considering you're pregnant or will they still make you wait a month?Click to expand...


----------



## cc1975

I have no idea. I wander if they'll just sign me off and send me back to the care of a doctor again. I suppose only time will tell....until tomorrow......
Last night I did a CB Digital and it said 3+ so it appears everything is on track!! Yey!!! I'm so relieved!!! Good luck with your appt I'll let you know how mine goes tomorrow. xxx


----------



## cc1975

Oh yeah and yes, i'd definately see the other doc too if it's all covered by insurance. Everything helps!!:thumbup:


----------



## Courtney917

That's awesome!!! Good luck tomorrow, let me know how it goes :)


----------



## Courtney917

Wondering how it went today??!


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> Wondering how it went today??!

Blimey it was a tiring day yesterday and so didn't get around to replying sorry.

The appointment went about as well as it could have I think. The fertility nurse said she could not run any tests because I was already pregnant and everything sounded like it was going well. If anything goes wrong she has given me the number of the early pregnancy unit and said testing would start straight away if anything went wrong. She was very supportive and explained that because I already had two boys it probably was a case of bad luck and shows there's nothing terribly wrong to start with. She said a lot of couples get tested and they never find a reason for it.
She's booked me a reassurance scan for 31st Aug and I can have another a cuople weeks after that if I feel I need to (like of course!!lol) and I asked about Baby Aspirin and if it would help. She said because I havent been tested for the blood clotting thing we would not kow but if i wanted to take baby aspirin it certainly won't hurt and so i am now taking it. 

What about you?? How did yours go?? XX


----------



## Courtney917

At least you get to have a scan!!! Good idea with the baby aspirin...I'm taking it as well. You should get it thyroid tested too just to make sure. See if they'll do that for you. I don't believe that nonsense of "bad luck," I'm sure there were reasons for the other three losses. However I do believe that this pregnancy OS going great for you!!! They tried to pull that bad luck crap with me and come to find out I have s thyroid problem which I never thought I would have!!!! 

I had my progeaterone tested yesterday and am waiting for the results. I have the other appt later today...I'm gonna go to just get a second opinion and see if further testing should be done or just assume the thyroid was the cause for all my miscarriages. 

I read online that you can use the opk tests as pregnancy tests. Soooooo I've been using my leftover tests lol. A line keeps showing up and its gotten darker since yesterday. When I was testing for ovulation I only saw a line the days leading up to ovulation. The other days it was either really, really faint or just blank. I don't know if the line means anything (its not as dark as control though) but I don't want to use a HPT bc I'm only 8 dpo. Have you ever heard this about opks?

How have u been feeling;?? Are u excited about ur scan? Now do they refer you to an obgyn for prenatal care? How does it work there?


----------



## cc1975

Nah she ain't up for testing nothing!! That's the NHS for you!!! 

I am looking forward to the scan but am also trying not to make it count through every day, I want to try and stay as normal as possible just in case something does go wrong and then i've lost everything. Does that sound mad???!!! Anyway we are off on holiday for a week tomorrow and so I won't be online as much and when I do it will be via my phone so will be tricky!! I will definately be trying to keep up with whats going on on here though so keep me up to date with any news won't you!!:winkwink:

Tommorrow I will hand my form in to be registered with a midwife, she will then come and visit and make notes at some point. Then maybe once a month I will visit her to go over bits and pieces in between with my visits to the Early Pregnancy Unit for my scans and anything they choose to do. On the NHS it's kind of take what they give and be grateful! LOL

I know what you mean about the 'bad luck' theory, it sucks and the fact I have read that in America they test for more and it's easy to fix but they won't do it here is terrible - unless you'll pay of course, in my situation I am trying not to get too wound up with it all as much as possible and ride the rollercoaster gripping tight not to fall off!! I pray I never have to go for any tests and this one is the one :thumbup:

Let me know how your appointment went, I am still about tomorrow morning to catch up then after lunch off I go!:happydance:

AND don't forget to let me know if you get your BFP!!XXX:hugs:


----------



## cc1975

Courtney I just used my leftover CB digital ovulation kit to see what it did n it came up smiling as if it were my surge. when i took the test stick out the first line was dark very dark n the second one was lighter. I have read before they can show pregnancy and so I thought i'd check it myself - all for science of course!! Lol and to let you know so hopefully you'll have an idea xxxx Good luck xxx ps i remember before when i wasn't surging i could sometimes get 2 lines so I wouldn't bet your life on it maybe just be open minded?? Xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Really??!? So maybe my lines do mean something after all!!

Wow they really do dictate your health where you live! I guess that's the downfall for universal healthcare! I'm sure you are perfectly fine though! At least you'll be away til ur scan so you don't have to go crazy over it!!

My progesterone level came back at 9 which is low. I've never actually had a convo with my doctor about any of my levels which is beginning to irriate me. I spoke to the secretary who recommended that I take progesterone supplements. Not sure why my doctor isnt saying this and why its recommended after I ask about it. My afternoon temp spiked to 99 today which only happens when I'm preggers so I kinda think I am. I'm so worried now especially with the low progesterone coupled with the thyroid problems. 

Im about to head out to the fertility specialist appt so I'm gonna see how that goes. Hopefully he will be able to shed some light on all these numbers...it'll be nice to actually talk to a doctor about it as opposed to a secretary or learning about it from dr Google!!

I'm going to miss you for a whole week!! I'll keep you posted on everything. Have fun on your holiday!!!


----------



## cc1975

oooo...... Well, first thing is I really hope you are up for a :bfp: and I hope the progesterone problem sorts itself out enough to hold onto the little bean if there is one. I can understand your fear at the moment with all these figures blowing around you. It must be a nightmare the TWW is hard enough as it is!!:wacko:
Let me know what the other doc says, hopefully something positive!!??
My symptoms of sickness have taken a turn for the worst yesterday and today. It's like the minute I wake I have a massive wave of nausea and hot sweats come over me and I feel like I really don't know what to do with myself. It tails off through the days with smaller waves now and again and then when I have my little afternoon :sleep: it starts all over again!!:roll: This morning was awful! But I am trying to appreciate every bit of it! LOL.
I'm gonna miss all the chat this week too, it's lovely being able to talk to people that know how it all is, my DH is great but doesn't really get it, not like someone else who has been in my situation would. I only hope we can be :bfp: buddies together very soon!!! xxxx


----------



## Courtney917

Well, I got a faint BFP this morning!!!!!!! I'm around 8-9 dpo, I didn't even think I would get any BFP this early. It's really, really faint though which worries me. How was yours when you first got ur bfp? How many dpo where you? 

The doctor I went to last night was an idiot. He basically told me if I do get pregnant...which I now am, that ill miscarry. He also told me that its pointless taking the progesterone suppositories now bc I don't know if I'm pregnant but then in the same breath he tells me to call him as soon as I get a bfp so he can prescribe progesterone. I'm like, shouldn't I take it NOW as a precaution in case I am pregnant? What a friggen idiot!!! Then he told me he can't count my previous 2 miscarriages bc they weren't clinically documented....so I said oh yeah I get it I'm too dumb to read the line on the pregnancy test. He didn't have a response to that just shook his head. He was saying he thinks I have PCOS which I don't know if I agree with bc I ovulate every month and don't have any problems conceiving just trouble holding on to the little bean. Needless to say it was a frustrating experience and I left angry lol.

I took the advice of my other doctor's office and started the progesterone suppositories. They suggested 100 mg but I decided on 200 mg bc my level is low and I am indeed pregnant. Plus I read that a lot of women take 200 and it can't hurt. I'm soooooo nervous now especially since the line is soooo light. Im going to call the doctor when they open and see what has to be done now. I.know my thyroid meds have to be adjusted and I'm sure they'll want to check my HCG levels due to my previous losses as well as the progesterone.

Sorry you're sick :-(. It's a really good thing though bc it shows you have strong hormones!!!! Yay!


----------



## cc1975

That doc sounds like a right ass! I hope he's wrong about the MC. 
I tested 14 dpo n got BFN so thought i wasn't preggrrs. Then tested 21dpo n that was my strong positive so no idea when it started :-/. 
My sickness in the morning has eased right up the last 2 days although yesterday i had a moment of feeling REAL sick so just hope its just a fluke n nothing going wrong :-( im 6w today!! Fingers crossed it's staying!! I keep seeing magpie birds singly n in UK That's old wives tale - 1 for sorrow . they plagued me with my other MC so i hate em. 
My internet is crap here n on my phone so forgive me not getting back or bad text talk!! Lol. good luckwith your BFP!! XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Courtney917

Yeah he's a jerk! Im taking the 200 mg of progestrone instead of the 100 prescribed. I'm going to play dumb like I didn't know what the dosage was. So far, so good. I'm going for my blood test tomorrow and am so nervous its gonna come back low. 

I'm sure all is ok on your end!! With my two sons my sickness didn't start until 6 weeks and would vary I'm severity from day to day. I've heard of the magpie old wives tale. I'm sure you're ok so np worries!!!

How's your holiday going so far?


----------



## Courtney917

Ohh and I forgot my line has gotten darker!!!!!


----------



## cc1975

The holiday is mentally tiring because we've got my husbands two children this week too and im not able to rest as much but trying hard :-/ Im so glad your line is going darker. Im praying we will be full on pregnancy buddies!! ;-) xxx


----------



## Courtney917

How old are your step kids? Aww sorry you're sick and not getting much rest!

Yes Sooo happy about the lines, I took another test today and its almost as dark as test line...I've never had tests that dark even with my two healthy boys!! I'm going to let doctors office know that Im taking more progesterone then prescribed...going to pretend it was an error, lol. I think its doing something positive and I'm not having any side effects so I'm assuming its good bc my body obviously needs it or it would reject it with side effects....I'm assuming. 

Yes I hope we can be bump buddies!!! Im getting the blood work tmrw and ill let you know how that goes


----------



## cc1975

Woo hoooo!! Excellent news about your lines! That's amazing! 
I'm sure I've read people taking 200mg before but it's better to be sure eh ;-). I can't believe your lines are so dark so early....i wander if i ovulated later as well as earlier in the month??? 
My step children are 5 and 8. Mine are 7 and 10. The 10 year old has Aspergers syndrome but he's not horrendously bad he just has his moments we've 'trained' him well!! So we have a handful here!! Lol. ....I know i must be mad wanting another!! Lol.
Good luck with your bloods  xxx


----------



## Courtney917

I def ovulated last Wednesday, making me 12 dpo. I got the positive opk that Monday and felt o cramps for two days. I can't believe they are this dark either. I took another this am to make sure and there was a nice dark line again!!!!!! Yea I've heard of ppl taking 200 mg as well so I'm sure it'll be fine. I'm going to let the doc know today when i get my blood results back.

Oh wow so they are all close in age? That must be fun for the kids but not so much fun for mom and dad lol. Aspergers can be tough but you sound like you have him in check lol. I'm a special education teacher and had a few kids in my class that had aspergers....it amazes me how smart some of them can be!!! No you're not crazy lol. The kids will be excited when you tell them!! When do you plan on telling people....after your scan on the 31?


----------



## cc1975

Yeah my husband had two children with his now ex wife and i had two with my now ex husband. when both our marriages were over we found each other and our sweet little fairytale started ) yeah they are close together it works well. 
I've told people that are important to me already because if anything were to go wrong even early on i needed them to know that no i was not really fine even though i would be trying to smile through it. they'll b relieved when we hopefully get a good scan. they are living week by week with me as it is lol. xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Aww thats so sweet!!!:). 

That's good that you told some people!!! The entire process is so frustrating!

I called my doctor's office today to get the results for my blood test and was told that yes they are in but the doctor has to review it. OMG ru kidding??? Im like well can you just let me know if I am pregnant or not? She's like no the doctor has to review it and you can call tomorrow if you want. Ughhhhhh I am so beyond frustrated. Why cant these #@%!& idiots just let me know what the number is. I swear sometimes I think they think we are morons!


----------



## Emmielou28

Hi girls. Sorry to invade your posts but I am after some advice. My history is as follows:

MMC sept 09
Daughter born aug 10
MC dec 11
MC mar 12
MC jun 12

I was referred to specialist, blood results showed nothing so told I am just unlucky. Was prescribed progesterone pessaries to use as soon as I get a BFP and was told to contact specialists secretary to arrange early scans. He told me regular scans have been proven to reduce chances of MC. He told me aspirin is a waste of time as no proof it does anything. I have decided to take it anyway. How much should I take in mg and when should I start taking. I ovulated about 5 days ago. Hoping this is my month. 

Any help much appreciated. X


----------



## Courtney917

Emmielou28 said:


> Hi girls. Sorry to invade your posts but I am after some advice. My history is as follows:
> 
> MMC sept 09
> Daughter born aug 10
> MC dec 11
> MC mar 12
> MC jun 12
> 
> I was referred to specialist, blood results showed nothing so told I am just unlucky. Was prescribed progesterone pessaries to use as soon as I get a BFP and was told to contact specialists secretary to arrange early scans. He told me regular scans have been proven to reduce chances of MC. He told me aspirin is a waste of time as no proof it does anything. I have decided to take it anyway. How much should I take in mg and when should I start taking. I ovulated about 5 days ago. Hoping this is my month.
> 
> Any help much appreciated. X

Aww so sorry about your losses. As you can see I have been going through the same. :wacko:. They diagnosed me with hypothyroidism....have you been tested for this? Both your TSH levels as well as T3/T4? I strongly advise baby aspirin...as does my doctor. Take 81 mg...that's what I take...start as soon as you ovulate. Don't start before as I've heard it can delay ovulation. I am also on progesterone...was prescribed 100 mg and opted to take 200 mg because 100 didn't do anything for me the last time as I still miscarried:cry:. Now I am pregnant again and my doctor's pffice wont give me my HCG results til tomorrow so I am going nuts!!!! 

Do you live in the US? If so be more aggressive with the doctors and make sure they are testing you for everything under the sun including PCOS and thyroid disorders as well as clotting issues. 

Lots and lots of luck....I hope you get answers as well as your BFP!!!


----------



## Emmielou28

[/QUOTE]

Aww so sorry about your losses. As you can see I have been going through the same. :wacko:. They diagnosed me with hypothyroidism....have you been tested for this? Both your TSH levels as well as T3/T4? I strongly advise baby aspirin...as does my doctor. Take 81 mg...that's what I take...start as soon as you ovulate. Don't start before as I've heard it can delay ovulation. I am also on progesterone...was prescribed 100 mg and opted to take 200 mg because 100 didn't do anything for me the last time as I still miscarried:cry:. Now I am pregnant again and my doctor's pffice wont give me my HCG results til tomorrow so I am going nuts!!!! 

Do you live in the US? If so be more aggressive with the doctors and make sure they are testing you for everything under the sun including PCOS and thyroid disorders as well as clotting issues. 

Lots and lots of luck....I hope you get answers as well as your BFP!!![/QUOTE]


Thanks for your reply. Congratulations on your pregnancy. I live in the UK. The dr tested me for clotting disorder. I have no idea what T3/T4 means or TSH. Sorry. Will need to dig my letter out with all the correct terminology on it later. I have bought some 75mg aspirin but it says do not take if pregnant on the box so it's very worrying for me! I don't seem to struggle getting pregnant, just staying pregnant. The specialist didn't seem too concerned as I have already had a daughter who was born at 40weeks + 10 days. My last three MCs have ended at 7w, 5w and 5w again. I'm so scared about it happening again. Not sure I can deal with another one. All of my friends sail through multiple pregnancies. Nearly all of my friends have recently had babies or are currently pregnant. It's so hard. None of them know what's happened to me. X


----------



## cc1975

Hi Emmielou. If you've been tested for the clotting disorder and its come back u don't have it that's prob why they said don't bother with aspirin. I couldn't b tested for it because by the time i got to see the specialist i was already pregnant again. The fact you have had one child fine , like me, they said it tells them there can't be anything seriously wrong. Are they testing you for anything else yet like low progesterone?( although we don't get progesterone over here either because apparently there's not definite evidence to say it works is what i was told by the FS nurse. I too was told its prob bad luck n too keep going. I never knew how long i could carry on and was told - you'll just know when you've had enough. I do hope u get your sticky BFP soon. We all know it definitely sucks big time! Then even when it does happen you then fear every day. I think i can safely say we've definitely got our fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## cc1975

Courtney - what's going on with your numbers? Have u managed to find out anything yet???? Xxx


----------



## cc1975

Hey Emmielou
just read your post again n realised even though your results show nothing you still get progesterone??? I was told we wouldn't get it!?? You obviously have differing opinions to FS here in somerset. Where abouts are you in the UK? what stage did you have your MC's if you don't mind me asking?? Xxx


----------



## Emmielou28

cc1975 said:


> Hey Emmielou
> just read your post again n realised even though your results show nothing you still get progesterone??? I was told we wouldn't get it!?? You obviously have differing opinions to FS here in somerset. Where abouts are you in the UK? what stage did you have your MC's if you don't mind me asking?? Xxx


Hi. Thanks for your reply. I am in lincolnshire but saw specialist in Cambridgeshire which is only down the road. He gave me the progesterone pessaries before I got my results but said to use them anyway as it can't hurt. My MCs were at 7w, 5w and 5w again. 

So scared about it happening again. I couldn't bear it. X


----------



## Courtney917

Just spoke to nurse my HCG was 52!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo happy! I have to go back in three days to have it checked again.


----------



## cc1975

Emmielou28 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Emmielou
> just read your post again n realised even though your results show nothing you still get progesterone??? I was told we wouldn't get it!?? You obviously have differing opinions to FS here in somerset. Where abouts are you in the UK? what stage did you have your MC's if you don't mind me asking?? Xxx
> 
> 
> Hi. Thanks for your reply. I am in lincolnshire but saw specialist in Cambridgeshire which is only down the road. He gave me the progesterone pessaries before I got my results but said to use them anyway as it can't hurt. My MCs were at 7w, 5w and 5w again.
> 
> So scared about it happening again. I couldn't bear it. XClick to expand...

You are lucky they give it, I don't think they are too keen to down here.
We all know how you feel. Its a horrible unfair experience. With everyone of mine I managed differently but wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. xxx big hugs to you xxx


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> Just spoke to nurse my HCG was 52!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo happy! I have to go back in three days to have it checked again.

Fingers crossed for Friday then! How does 52 stand? Is that good for your dpo? Or is it a case that as long as they see it doubling by Friday then all looks good? Aw I SO hope this ones a sticky one!!! )) xxx


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Just spoke to nurse my HCG was 52!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo happy! I have to go back in three days to have it checked again.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Friday then! How does 52 stand? Is that good for your dpo? Or is it a case that as long as they see it doubling by Friday then all looks good? Aw I SO hope this ones a sticky one!!! )) xxxClick to expand...

Average for 12 dpo is 48 or so I've read!!! With my chemical it was 9 so much, much higher!


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Just spoke to nurse my HCG was 52!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo happy! I have to go back in three days to have it checked again.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Friday then! How does 52 stand? Is that good for your dpo? Or is it a case that as long as they see it doubling by Friday then all looks good? Aw I SO hope this ones a sticky one!!! )) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Average for 12 dpo is 48 or so I've read!!! With my chemical it was 9 so much, much higher!Click to expand...

With my first chemical it was 12 so not enough to show on a FRtest i had to beg for a BT! The other 2 i don't know but obviously a bit more for me to get a faint line. 
Have u been to see your first docs again to get their opinion if they think this one will possibly stick even though your thyroid n progesterone are low? I hope they are a bit more positive than the other doc! I wish I knew my numbers for piece of mind but i know it can vary too...I'll just have to hold out for this scan :-(. Its awful Im very anxio about it fearing the worst i suppose but i must learn to have more faith!! Lol.


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Just spoke to nurse my HCG was 52!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo happy! I have to go back in three days to have it checked again.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Friday then! How does 52 stand? Is that good for your dpo? Or is it a case that as long as they see it doubling by Friday then all looks good? Aw I SO hope this ones a sticky one!!! )) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Average for 12 dpo is 48 or so I've read!!! With my chemical it was 9 so much, much higher!Click to expand...
> 
> With my first chemical it was 12 so not enough to show on a FRtest i had to beg for a BT! The other 2 i don't know but obviously a bit more for me to get a faint line.
> Have u been to see your first docs again to get their opinion if they think this one will possibly stick even though your thyroid n progesterone are low? I hope they are a bit more positive than the other doc! I wish I knew my numbers for piece of mind but i know it can vary too...I'll just have to hold out for this scan :-(. Its awful Im very anxio about it fearing the worst i suppose but i must learn to have more faith!! Lol.Click to expand...

My first chemical was 9...so this is much higher. I took another test this am and its nice and.dark. I haven't been to the doc yet, don't have an appt until Sept 13th...thinking of finding a new Dr office though so I have a prenatal appt on Sept 14 at another place. It sucks bc I just moved to a new area and can't seem to find a doc that I truly like. Hopefully my thyroid numbers are low and that's the reason for the success so far. My progesterone wasn't too low, they gave me suppositories more as a precaution bc it was borderline low but that may be due to the fact that I tested at 7 dpo. If my numbers are fine on Thursday I don't want anymore blood draws bc it makes me crazy. I too am being negative. I'm supposing the worst will happen, I guess its a defense mechanism bc I don't want to be crushed if things don't work out. I get excited about being pregnant but stop myself :-(. I know what you mean about the scan. Try to have some faith that all is ok. Have you been taking HPTs? I have to stop with that too lol. It was nice though yesterday bc I was able to give my husband the good news about my high levels on his birthday....he said it was the best gift anyone could give him .


----------



## cc1975

Ahhh bless that's lovely  yes i brought my internet cheapies with me on hol but have calmed down a bit ;-) when i have done them the first line is still coming up darker than dark!! Im kind of thinking now that maybe my numbers r so high that if it popped out maybe the line wouldn't have time to lighten in some cases?? Trying not to rely on them too much now. Also when i wake in the night n feel sick as a dog or just as rough some mornings helps restore my faith that something is going right !! Lol. 
I bet its awful waiting for Fri
in fact im sure it is! Lol. Im thinking of u every day praying for good. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Courtney917

Yay for dark lines!!!! Glad to hear that things look good for you!!! I just got my progesterone and thyroid levels back. My prog is good at 18.3 but Dr wants me to stay on supplements. My thyroid was elevated though at 5.23 :-(. They are doubling my thyroid meds. I'm so nervous now bc that Damn thyroid is elevated! I'm not sure if it decreased and shot back up again due to the pregnancy, the nurse said this can happen. Ugh, its so stressful. Well tomorrow is my second beta draw so I will have some answers by tmrw afternoon or Friday. I just hope this thyroid doesn't cause Me to miscarry again!

Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts!! You're in mine as well


----------



## cc1975

Good luck for today n hope that darn thyroid starts behaving itself!! Let me know how it goes xxx


----------



## cc1975

Good luck for today n hope that darn thyroid starts behaving itself!! Let me know how it goes xxx


----------



## cc1975

Hi Courtney! Back from hols now so no more dodgy typing on my phone!:happydance: Had a great time even though have had dodgy moments and tiredness.

Had some sad news today - another lady on here that has had a lot of chemical pregnancies and early MC who i've been keeping up to date with has just M/C at 8weeks, it's so sad and makes you realise how easily this whole process can go wrong and there is nothing we can do to stop it:cry: 
It's horrible and I pray she'll get through this ok.

How have you been? How are you feeling? Whats happened about your levels???? Oh it's good to be back to the good old friendly laptop!! LOL


----------



## Courtney917

Aww I am sorry to hear that :(. I wish her only the best. Hearing news like that makes me nervous but I know I have to remain positive that everything will work out. Same with you, everything will be okay :). Does she know why she's had so many miscarriages?

On a happier note...I got my BETA back and it's 282!!!!!!! Doubling time was 19 hours! I am cautiously optimistic but oh so worried that things will go wrong. I wish they would continue testing my BETAs lol.


----------



## Courtney917

Ohh and glad your holiday was good!! Hope you were able to get some rest! 

We had to go to a wake last night. My husband's friend passed away, it was really sad. I was feeling soooo sick the entire time. My stomach was bloated and I was having so many gas pains (TMI) it was horrible. So I drank some ginger ale and then I started getting acid reflux! Ugh. BUT I'm not going to complain bc this bean looks sticky!!! I keep getting beautiful smiley faces on my OPKs. I use them to feed my obsession lol.

I am over the moon, so excited! I have my first scan on 9/24...I can't wait!


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> Ohh and glad your holiday was good!! Hope you were able to get some rest!
> 
> We had to go to a wake last night. My husband's friend passed away, it was really sad. I was feeling soooo sick the entire time. My stomach was bloated and I was having so many gas pains (TMI) it was horrible. So I drank some ginger ale and then I started getting acid reflux! Ugh. BUT I'm not going to complain bc this bean looks sticky!!! I keep getting beautiful smiley faces on my OPKs. I use them to feed my obsession lol.
> 
> I am over the moon, so excited! I have my first scan on 9/24...I can't wait!

LOL I know what you mean, every time I feel awful I just thank god for it!:haha: 
Thats so good about your beta results, i'm really pleased, looks like we will be pregnancy buddies eh (cause i'm trying to refuse to be pessamistic!(not sure if thats how you spell it :dohh:))
How many weeks will you be on the 24th? 8 ish??
I know what you mean about the bad news, I can't get it out of my head but keep trying to remember that she's had problems concieving and then keeping them for years and the fact I had 2 children perfectly fine means my chances are much better. I hope my little sticky bean remembers that!! She doesn't seem to have any real reason why as all tests came back clear but there is obviously a problem somewhere :cry:
I'm convinced i'm having a boy - we SO MUCH want a girl but I wander if I can't carry them. I've not got one of my very own. I figure if i'm sure it's a boy and the scan shows a boy i'll be glad it's Ok but if it's a girl we'll be over the moon. :happydance:
Are you hoping for any particular gender?? Every pregnancy we've had we start talking names and then it all goes wrong and so we wish we never but once again we are already name talking. We just can't help it. How about you two??
Once again SO GLAD of your great news :happydance: Makes today feel that little bit better :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh and glad your holiday was good!! Hope you were able to get some rest!
> 
> We had to go to a wake last night. My husband's friend passed away, it was really sad. I was feeling soooo sick the entire time. My stomach was bloated and I was having so many gas pains (TMI) it was horrible. So I drank some ginger ale and then I started getting acid reflux! Ugh. BUT I'm not going to complain bc this bean looks sticky!!! I keep getting beautiful smiley faces on my OPKs. I use them to feed my obsession lol.
> 
> I am over the moon, so excited! I have my first scan on 9/24...I can't wait!
> 
> LOL I know what you mean, every time I feel awful I just thank god for it!:haha:
> Thats so good about your beta results, i'm really pleased, looks like we will be pregnancy buddies eh (cause i'm trying to refuse to be pessamistic!(not sure if thats how you spell it :dohh:))
> How many weeks will you be on the 24th? 8 ish??
> I know what you mean about the bad news, I can't get it out of my head but keep trying to remember that she's had problems concieving and then keeping them for years and the fact I had 2 children perfectly fine means my chances are much better. I hope my little sticky bean remembers that!! She doesn't seem to have any real reason why as all tests came back clear but there is obviously a problem somewhere :cry:
> I'm convinced i'm having a boy - we SO MUCH want a girl but I wander if I can't carry them. I've not got one of my very own. I figure if i'm sure it's a boy and the scan shows a boy i'll be glad it's Ok but if it's a girl we'll be over the moon. :happydance:
> Are you hoping for any particular gender?? Every pregnancy we've had we start talking names and then it all goes wrong and so we wish we never but once again we are already name talking. We just can't help it. How about you two??
> Once again SO GLAD of your great news :happydance: Makes today feel that little bit better :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep we can be pregnancy buddies!!!:winkwink: Its crazy that you and I both had so many problems and we both end up with successful pregnancies at the same time!:hugs:. Aww poor girl so she doesn't have any of her own children, that's terrible. I can't imagine being in her shoes it must be so difficult :cry:. I feel the same way, of course we want a girl but i don't think it will happen for me either as I have 2 boys!! My husband thinks its a girl but he said that the last time too lol.

Thanks so much I am BEYOND happy!!!!!:cloud9:. It's crazy bc my husband's granmother passed away a few years ago and today is her birthday. Two days ago her picture randomly showed up on my husband's phone under contacts....soooo weird (he didn't have any pics of her on his phone). Now today, on her birthday we get this amazing news :happydance:. 

I went to the endocronologist today and he is very pleased with hwo aggressive my obgyn is treating my thyroid. He said my levels should be back to normal within 3 weeks and all should be okay. He was shocked when I told him of all the miscarriages. He said my levels aren't terribly high but they can contribute to the miscarriages as well as a dominance of estrogen which can cause low progesterone. I am convinced that the progesterone has been my problem all of these times and was never perscribed the correct amount of supplements. I'm so happy I decided to take more then the docs recommended, I think that combined with the baby aspirin is helping this baby thrive!!

Yep I will be around 8 weeks on the 24th...same for you on the 31st right? What's your due date??

I am sooooo excited for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## justhoping

Courtney917 said:


> Hi everyone! My hubby and I have been TTC for 8 months. Within this time I have had 3 cp (12/11, 6/12, 7/12). I have an appt with my doctor next Friday. However, I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this and if so did yoou go on to have a successful pregnancy if you got pregnant right after your loss. I started taking a B-Complex Vitamin along with my prenatal pills every morning. I was also thinking of taking a baby asprin...I heard that this can work (a friend of mine was in the same situation and she took baby asprin and was able to go to term with the baby). I've also been reading up on asprin and it seems like it can't hurt to give it a try...my midwife said the same. Sooo....with that being said I'm reaching out for some advice and support. :winkwink:

Thisis one of my problems and i am now on baby asprin and progesterone as it seems I have low progesterone making the baby unable to stick...

good luck hun...


----------



## Courtney917

justhoping said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My hubby and I have been TTC for 8 months. Within this time I have had 3 cp (12/11, 6/12, 7/12). I have an appt with my doctor next Friday. However, I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this and if so did yoou go on to have a successful pregnancy if you got pregnant right after your loss. I started taking a B-Complex Vitamin along with my prenatal pills every morning. I was also thinking of taking a baby asprin...I heard that this can work (a friend of mine was in the same situation and she took baby asprin and was able to go to term with the baby). I've also been reading up on asprin and it seems like it can't hurt to give it a try...my midwife said the same. Sooo....with that being said I'm reaching out for some advice and support. :winkwink:
> 
> Thisis one of my problems and i am now on baby asprin and progesterone as it seems I have low progesterone making the baby unable to stick...
> 
> good luck hun...Click to expand...

Thanks! Ever since I have taken 200 mg of progesterone and baby aspirin the baby has been able to stick! Good luck to u as well!! Do u have hypothyrpidism?


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh and glad your holiday was good!! Hope you were able to get some rest!
> 
> We had to go to a wake last night. My husband's friend passed away, it was really sad. I was feeling soooo sick the entire time. My stomach was bloated and I was having so many gas pains (TMI) it was horrible. So I drank some ginger ale and then I started getting acid reflux! Ugh. BUT I'm not going to complain bc this bean looks sticky!!! I keep getting beautiful smiley faces on my OPKs. I use them to feed my obsession lol.
> 
> I am over the moon, so excited! I have my first scan on 9/24...I can't wait!
> 
> LOL I know what you mean, every time I feel awful I just thank god for it!:haha:
> Thats so good about your beta results, i'm really pleased, looks like we will be pregnancy buddies eh (cause i'm trying to refuse to be pessamistic!(not sure if thats how you spell it :dohh:))
> How many weeks will you be on the 24th? 8 ish??
> I know what you mean about the bad news, I can't get it out of my head but keep trying to remember that she's had problems concieving and then keeping them for years and the fact I had 2 children perfectly fine means my chances are much better. I hope my little sticky bean remembers that!! She doesn't seem to have any real reason why as all tests came back clear but there is obviously a problem somewhere :cry:
> I'm convinced i'm having a boy - we SO MUCH want a girl but I wander if I can't carry them. I've not got one of my very own. I figure if i'm sure it's a boy and the scan shows a boy i'll be glad it's Ok but if it's a girl we'll be over the moon. :happydance:
> Are you hoping for any particular gender?? Every pregnancy we've had we start talking names and then it all goes wrong and so we wish we never but once again we are already name talking. We just can't help it. How about you two??
> Once again SO GLAD of your great news :happydance: Makes today feel that little bit better :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep we can be pregnancy buddies!!!:winkwink: Its crazy that you and I both had so many problems and we both end up with successful pregnancies at the same time!:hugs:. Aww poor girl so she doesn't have any of her own children, that's terrible. I can't imagine being in her shoes it must be so difficult :cry:. I feel the same way, of course we want a girl but i don't think it will happen for me either as I have 2 boys!! My husband thinks its a girl but he said that the last time too lol.
> 
> Thanks so much I am BEYOND happy!!!!!:cloud9:. It's crazy bc my husband's granmother passed away a few years ago and today is her birthday. Two days ago her picture randomly showed up on my husband's phone under contacts....soooo weird (he didn't have any pics of her on his phone). Now today, on her birthday we get this amazing news :happydance:.
> 
> I went to the endocronologist today and he is very pleased with hwo aggressive my obgyn is treating my thyroid. He said my levels should be back to normal within 3 weeks and all should be okay. He was shocked when I told him of all the miscarriages. He said my levels aren't terribly high but they can contribute to the miscarriages as well as a dominance of estrogen which can cause low progesterone. I am convinced that the progesterone has been my problem all of these times and was never perscribed the correct amount of supplements. I'm so happy I decided to take more then the docs recommended, I think that combined with the baby aspirin is helping this baby thrive!!
> 
> Yep I will be around 8 weeks on the 24th...same for you on the 31st right? What's your due date??
> 
> I am sooooo excited for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

She does have a daughter aged 11, but from what ive read i think she even had to have help for her. She says she's now just trying to concentrate on her daughter (we said that with ours every time and then after our mental healing period we got back on the job and so i wonder if she will too)

Thats sooo weird about the grandmothers picture I definatelty believe in signs. On the day of my last miscarriage I was waffling on about not bothering to continue etc and we have a KEEP CALM AND CARRY ON sign in my kitchen, while I was talking it kind of came to my attention and would not go away, I think that was a sign just the same as when i cancelled the fertility clinic appointment the letter still turned up for me to make an appointment the morning we decided to keep trying. It's so weird!!

My due date is April 14th, April is a mental month for birthdays within my family but I don't care bring it on! LOL :happydance:


----------



## cc1975

7 weeks today - YEY!!!!:happydance:
Have my scan on friday and so holding on with bated breath!!
Felt sick as a dog yesterday :sick:all through the day! I even wake through the night with nausea it's mad but I am SO trying to appreciate it.
This morning has started a little better, let's see how it goes.....
Courtney how are you feeling at the mo?? XX


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh and glad your holiday was good!! Hope you were able to get some rest!
> 
> We had to go to a wake last night. My husband's friend passed away, it was really sad. I was feeling soooo sick the entire time. My stomach was bloated and I was having so many gas pains (TMI) it was horrible. So I drank some ginger ale and then I started getting acid reflux! Ugh. BUT I'm not going to complain bc this bean looks sticky!!! I keep getting beautiful smiley faces on my OPKs. I use them to feed my obsession lol.
> 
> I am over the moon, so excited! I have my first scan on 9/24...I can't wait!
> 
> LOL I know what you mean, every time I feel awful I just thank god for it!:haha:
> Thats so good about your beta results, i'm really pleased, looks like we will be pregnancy buddies eh (cause i'm trying to refuse to be pessamistic!(not sure if thats how you spell it :dohh:))
> How many weeks will you be on the 24th? 8 ish??
> I know what you mean about the bad news, I can't get it out of my head but keep trying to remember that she's had problems concieving and then keeping them for years and the fact I had 2 children perfectly fine means my chances are much better. I hope my little sticky bean remembers that!! She doesn't seem to have any real reason why as all tests came back clear but there is obviously a problem somewhere :cry:
> I'm convinced i'm having a boy - we SO MUCH want a girl but I wander if I can't carry them. I've not got one of my very own. I figure if i'm sure it's a boy and the scan shows a boy i'll be glad it's Ok but if it's a girl we'll be over the moon. :happydance:
> Are you hoping for any particular gender?? Every pregnancy we've had we start talking names and then it all goes wrong and so we wish we never but once again we are already name talking. We just can't help it. How about you two??
> Once again SO GLAD of your great news :happydance: Makes today feel that little bit better :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep we can be pregnancy buddies!!!:winkwink: Its crazy that you and I both had so many problems and we both end up with successful pregnancies at the same time!:hugs:. Aww poor girl so she doesn't have any of her own children, that's terrible. I can't imagine being in her shoes it must be so difficult :cry:. I feel the same way, of course we want a girl but i don't think it will happen for me either as I have 2 boys!! My husband thinks its a girl but he said that the last time too lol.
> 
> Thanks so much I am BEYOND happy!!!!!:cloud9:. It's crazy bc my husband's granmother passed away a few years ago and today is her birthday. Two days ago her picture randomly showed up on my husband's phone under contacts....soooo weird (he didn't have any pics of her on his phone). Now today, on her birthday we get this amazing news :happydance:.
> 
> I went to the endocronologist today and he is very pleased with hwo aggressive my obgyn is treating my thyroid. He said my levels should be back to normal within 3 weeks and all should be okay. He was shocked when I told him of all the miscarriages. He said my levels aren't terribly high but they can contribute to the miscarriages as well as a dominance of estrogen which can cause low progesterone. I am convinced that the progesterone has been my problem all of these times and was never perscribed the correct amount of supplements. I'm so happy I decided to take more then the docs recommended, I think that combined with the baby aspirin is helping this baby thrive!!
> 
> Yep I will be around 8 weeks on the 24th...same for you on the 31st right? What's your due date??
> 
> I am sooooo excited for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She does have a daughter aged 11, but from what ive read i think she even had to have help for her. She says she's now just trying to concentrate on her daughter (we said that with ours every time and then after our mental healing period we got back on the job and so i wonder if she will too)
> 
> Thats sooo weird about the grandmothers picture I definatelty believe in signs. On the day of my last miscarriage I was waffling on about not bothering to continue etc and we have a KEEP CALM AND CARRY ON sign in my kitchen, while I was talking it kind of came to my attention and would not go away, I think that was a sign just the same as when i cancelled the fertility clinic appointment the letter still turned up for me to make an appointment the morning we decided to keep trying. It's so weird!!
> 
> My due date is April 14th, April is a mental month for birthdays within my family but I don't care bring it on! LOL :happydance:Click to expand...

Our situations are def different from hers considering we didn't have any trouble with our boys:thumbup:.

That should be our motto: Keep Calm and carry on!:winkwink:. I'm still a freak and worrying all of the time. I really need to get AWAY from Google. I'm finding stuff on molar pregnancies, blighted ovums....OMG I need to stop!:shrug:. 

Aww an April baby:baby:. That's great! My two boys are both November babies so I am excited to have a spring baby coming :winkwink:. 

Sooooo happy you met your 7th week mark!!!!!!:happydance: You must be excited for Friday to come!!!!!! I can't wait to see how everything goes, I am sure it will be GREAT!:happydance:. 

I've been having cramping on and off so that is freaking me out. Have you been having cramping? From what I understand it is completely normal at this stage of pregnancy but after these losses I can't help but worry:shrug:. I have been nauseous on and off as well, it usually hits me in the afternoon, I have been super tired as well. I'm hoping these stupid thyroid levels decrease bc right now that is nerve-wracking. Supposed to get those levels checked in three weeks so hopefully they have decreased.

Sorry it took me so long to reply...we went away this weekend :winkwink:.


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh and glad your holiday was good!! Hope you were able to get some rest!
> 
> We had to go to a wake last night. My husband's friend passed away, it was really sad. I was feeling soooo sick the entire time. My stomach was bloated and I was having so many gas pains (TMI) it was horrible. So I drank some ginger ale and then I started getting acid reflux! Ugh. BUT I'm not going to complain bc this bean looks sticky!!! I keep getting beautiful smiley faces on my OPKs. I use them to feed my obsession lol.
> 
> I am over the moon, so excited! I have my first scan on 9/24...I can't wait!
> 
> LOL I know what you mean, every time I feel awful I just thank god for it!:haha:
> Thats so good about your beta results, i'm really pleased, looks like we will be pregnancy buddies eh (cause i'm trying to refuse to be pessamistic!(not sure if thats how you spell it :dohh:))
> How many weeks will you be on the 24th? 8 ish??
> I know what you mean about the bad news, I can't get it out of my head but keep trying to remember that she's had problems concieving and then keeping them for years and the fact I had 2 children perfectly fine means my chances are much better. I hope my little sticky bean remembers that!! She doesn't seem to have any real reason why as all tests came back clear but there is obviously a problem somewhere :cry:
> I'm convinced i'm having a boy - we SO MUCH want a girl but I wander if I can't carry them. I've not got one of my very own. I figure if i'm sure it's a boy and the scan shows a boy i'll be glad it's Ok but if it's a girl we'll be over the moon. :happydance:
> Are you hoping for any particular gender?? Every pregnancy we've had we start talking names and then it all goes wrong and so we wish we never but once again we are already name talking. We just can't help it. How about you two??
> Once again SO GLAD of your great news :happydance: Makes today feel that little bit better :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep we can be pregnancy buddies!!!:winkwink: Its crazy that you and I both had so many problems and we both end up with successful pregnancies at the same time!:hugs:. Aww poor girl so she doesn't have any of her own children, that's terrible. I can't imagine being in her shoes it must be so difficult :cry:. I feel the same way, of course we want a girl but i don't think it will happen for me either as I have 2 boys!! My husband thinks its a girl but he said that the last time too lol.
> 
> Thanks so much I am BEYOND happy!!!!!:cloud9:. It's crazy bc my husband's granmother passed away a few years ago and today is her birthday. Two days ago her picture randomly showed up on my husband's phone under contacts....soooo weird (he didn't have any pics of her on his phone). Now today, on her birthday we get this amazing news :happydance:.
> 
> I went to the endocronologist today and he is very pleased with hwo aggressive my obgyn is treating my thyroid. He said my levels should be back to normal within 3 weeks and all should be okay. He was shocked when I told him of all the miscarriages. He said my levels aren't terribly high but they can contribute to the miscarriages as well as a dominance of estrogen which can cause low progesterone. I am convinced that the progesterone has been my problem all of these times and was never perscribed the correct amount of supplements. I'm so happy I decided to take more then the docs recommended, I think that combined with the baby aspirin is helping this baby thrive!!
> 
> Yep I will be around 8 weeks on the 24th...same for you on the 31st right? What's your due date??
> 
> I am sooooo excited for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She does have a daughter aged 11, but from what ive read i think she even had to have help for her. She says she's now just trying to concentrate on her daughter (we said that with ours every time and then after our mental healing period we got back on the job and so i wonder if she will too)
> 
> Thats sooo weird about the grandmothers picture I definatelty believe in signs. On the day of my last miscarriage I was waffling on about not bothering to continue etc and we have a KEEP CALM AND CARRY ON sign in my kitchen, while I was talking it kind of came to my attention and would not go away, I think that was a sign just the same as when i cancelled the fertility clinic appointment the letter still turned up for me to make an appointment the morning we decided to keep trying. It's so weird!!
> 
> My due date is April 14th, April is a mental month for birthdays within my family but I don't care bring it on! LOL :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Our situations are def different from hers considering we didn't have any trouble with our boys:thumbup:.
> 
> That should be our motto: Keep Calm and carry on!:winkwink:. I'm still a freak and worrying all of the time. I really need to get AWAY from Google. I'm finding stuff on molar pregnancies, blighted ovums....OMG I need to stop!:shrug:.
> 
> Aww an April baby:baby:. That's great! My two boys are both November babies so I am excited to have a spring baby coming :winkwink:.
> 
> Sooooo happy you met your 7th week mark!!!!!!:happydance: You must be excited for Friday to come!!!!!! I can't wait to see how everything goes, I am sure it will be GREAT!:happydance:.
> 
> I've been having cramping on and off so that is freaking me out. Have you been having cramping? From what I understand it is completely normal at this stage of pregnancy but after these losses I can't help but worry:shrug:. I have been nauseous on and off as well, it usually hits me in the afternoon, I have been super tired as well. I'm hoping these stupid thyroid levels decrease bc right now that is nerve-wracking. Supposed to get those levels checked in three weeks so hopefully they have decreased.
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to reply...we went away this weekend :winkwink:.Click to expand...

No worries :winkwink:it's a busy and tiring life.. especially now! LOL

Yes, I've had cramping mainly end of week 4, then week 5 and on and off week 6. Every time I worry to death but just try to think..if's its gonna stay its gonna stay and theres nothing I can do to change it. It terrifies me!!:nope:

I think you have a few more worries than I did because of your thyroid levels and so I definately feel for you, I just so hope it all works out ok.

We have been a bit adventurus last weeks and did some gentle :sex:.... I know! I know! I said I wasn't going to! But the urge was too strong! ..and there i was constantly reminding myself it doesn't make you miscarry anyway. Then we both feel a bit guilty afterwards! :blush:
I can't wait to see this scan to see if everything is ok and we haven't messed anything up. I don't think we should have cause everyone does it right!!???

Even though you had your losses, does it stop you too at all?? Thing is we were at it all the time before (TMI) and so to go to nothing is a killer! But OMG the worry!! 

I've had REAL bad couple of days nausea, off food, even through the night. It's killing my DH seeing me like it but I keep reminding him it's all good lol. He says if it were him and he knew it was like this he would never have done it again after having one! LOL - Men - whats wetties!! LOL


----------



## Courtney917

Ok so you had the cramping around same time as me. I'm end of week 4...so I suppose its totally normal. I have an appt with the doctor's office on the 7th the go over everything then my scan on the 24th. I know the thryoid issue sucks, it causes me to worry like crazy. 

Ohhh the Bding, my poor hubby and I haven't since I found out. I am sooo worried about it especially since I am cramping. After my HCG levels came back high he's like so I can go near you now right?!? LOL...I'm going to wait til the cramping stops for a few days then I will feel comfortable again in that area. No it doesn't cause miscarriages I am just crazy so there's no need to worry!!!!

Aww the nausea is a killer. When we were driving home yesterday a wave of it came over me, I felt soooo crappy. So I completely understand. Mine usually comes on at night. Last night I felt like that while I was watching tv in my bed. Hopefully yours will subside soon :). Did you have sickness with your other two pregnancies?


----------



## cc1975

My cramping on days 26, 27, 28 were awful - so much so that I thought AF was definately coming. I was so sure I hadn't gotten pregnant this month because I had started back on the pill half way through I thought i'd messed it up completely. Even with the odd symptom I was sure my mind was playing tricks on me but on day 29 something made me test and that was my BFP. So when I got cramping afterwards too I thought hey at least something must be working. 
With my miscarriages I never even felt them coming, just started bleeding all of a sudden and then only once I was bleeding did major cramping start afterwards. So fingers crossed it's all good cramping!! :winkwink: 
I would not do BDing while cramping, we have only done it on and off when it's all calm and settled which is only on and off, I seem to be forever getting twinges and a 'heavy feeling' down there!
My poor DH didn't know what had hit him once I found out I was pregnant and so cancelled all further BDing so we know exactly how it feels LOL:haha:
My sickness has calmed down this evening, with my boys it was nausea all day but never through the night too so it's a bit of a wake up call! and I still can't eat great. I'm a little achy 'down below' but thats probably cause it hasn't seen any action for a while:haha::blush: I'm praying thats all it is anyway! Only 4 days until the scan.... I think i'll leave it alone until then lol
Hope your evening is sicky in one way but not too bad in another..after all every awful symptom is a bonus :winkwink: XXX:hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Today my cramping has subsided but I am taking it really easy! My friend recommended seeing a high-risk OB. She said she would be as cautious as possible especially since I have hypo and a history of miscarriages so I am going to call one tmrw. Maybe they can get me in for an early scan. 

I feel like I have been run over by a mack truck I am soooooo sore :/. My hubby asked me if we could BD tonight, lol I had to turn him down. I told him once I stop cramping for a while we can try lol. 

I feel a little sick tonight...not too bad but enough to make me feel secure :p.


----------



## cc1975

Where are you sore??
I was worried this morning as didn't have my horrible sickness but it just kicked in full on at lunch time so I kinda feel better now ( in a way anyway!! ) lol


----------



## Courtney917

My back, legs...pretty much my entire body. It could be due to my two year old sleeping with us and KICKING me in the back all night though lol. 

I had slight sickness this am but not much the last two days just slight. However with my two boys its didn't kick in til 6 weeks. 

FOUR more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I called to get an appt with a high risk OB and get the run around about needing a referral. Its so annoying. I am going to the endo and m regular ob so that should be okay...I'm assuming bc I am seeing a specialist for the hypo. 

Glad (sorta) that your sick!!!! I mean I wish you weren't but happy you are....if that makes any sense ha ha.


----------



## cc1975

Yeah i'm glad I am too :winkwink: It kicked in just lovely for the afternoon right up until past tea time. The only problem is it covers most of my eating times and so i'm not eating terribly well at the moment but hey... I ain't complaining!!! LOL.

Sorry to hear you are sore, do you think it might be ligaments softening up?? My back always gets dodgy early on and then settles a bit and then gets loads worse at the end. Iv'e got some gorgeous varicous veins on my legs and now one has come up behind my knee and it's sore as hell. I think thats all to do with it too. I hope it settles down because it's quite painful today and I don't want to end up wearing those well weird support stockings through the rest of this pregnancy!! -OMG!!:haha:

Anyway, that's my moan over, hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs:

What day do you change weeks? Mine is on a sunday.So this Sunday all being well i'll be 8 weeks! When do you get to 5? At what stage have you miscarried previously I can't remember sorry. I've finally passed all my bad dates and so weirdly, even though I am well aware it can happen any time, I still feel a little better the 'dodgy' days have gone :happydance:


----------



## Courtney917

Oh the veins!!! I have some lovely ones as well, although they aren't painful. Hopefully yours will ease up soon!! I felt a tinge of sickness this afternoon but nothing too crazy. Enough to get that watery feeling in my mouth lol. Other then that I've been super tired. 

I went to the Endo today and he thinks my miscarriages have been caused by the low progesterone and not necessarily directly bc of the thyroid...although the thyroid may be causing the low progesterone. So its good I'm on the supplements. He said my thyroid isn't terribly high so he's not too concerned and is confident the meds will do the trick. He's going to monitor my levels every month to make sure they don't have to be increased again. So his calm demeanor made me feel a lot better especially bc I'm on the suppositories. 

I'll be 5 weeks tmrw!! My previous losses were all before 4 weeks....my period always just showed up on time....I really think it was bc of the low progesterone or a problem with my uterine lining...so the baby aspirin and progesterone must've helped thicken it up to help with implantation. I started prog 6 days before my period was due which I think was a good call.

Wow!!! You're almost 8 weeks?!? That's awesome!!!! I still freak out with the cramping although I didn't have any yesterday and only slight cramping today.


----------



## cc1975

It all sounds pretty hopeful with your endo person and that. Fingers crossed all will be brilliant :hugs:

The veins are still there, they were achy last night but a bit better today. OMG I woke absolutley starving 2am this morning and had to munch out on some ginger biscuits! I feel SO sick thinking of foods, it's really hard to eat properly - I know I'm a moaner! LOL

5 weeks sounds good :happydance: brilliant so i'm about 3 weeks ahead ish, that'll be good to compare notes :winkwink:

My midwife called me today to sort out a booking appointment, i explained I have scan on friday and so she's gonna call after the scan and go from there - not like she doesn't want to waster her time in case it's bad news or anything !!! I can kind of understand it, but for god's sake, lets be optimistic eh!! Anyway once i've sat it out until friday AND it all looks good:happydance: then i'll get on and be 'booked in' and followed closely by the midwife, so it's all go yey!!

Right i'm off to try and attempt to make tea ( the watery mouth oh god yeah i know all about it LOL) 

Speak soon XX


----------



## Courtney917

Well I had a scare last night, I started spotting and went right to the ER. They did a pelvic exam and he said he didn't see any blood and my cervix was closed. My HCG levels were in the 5000's so he said my levels were very good. They did an ultrasound but were unable to see anything, doc said that's component especially with ER sonos and not to worry as I am very early and he wouldn't expect to see anything this early on their low tech machines. He told me to follow up with my ob today. 

Ugh, I'm so worried. No spotting today....and feeling sick this morning. I'm supposing things are ok as my levels are very high but I'm nervous bc he didn't see anything on Sono. What do you think? I still have no explanation for bleeding and he considered it a threatened miscarriage bc I was spotting.


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> Well I had a scare last night, I started spotting and went right to the ER. They did a pelvic exam and he said he didn't see any blood and my cervix was closed. My HCG levels were in the 5000's so he said my levels were very good. They did an ultrasound but were unable to see anything, doc said that's component especially with ER sonos and not to worry as I am very early and he wouldn't expect to see anything this early on their low tech machines. He told me to follow up with my ob today.
> 
> Ugh, I'm so worried. No spotting today....and feeling sick this morning. I'm supposing things are ok as my levels are very high but I'm nervous bc he didn't see anything on Sono. What do you think? I still have no explanation for bleeding and he considered it a threatened miscarriage bc I was spotting.

:nope: Poor you!!! You must be going crazy with worry!! I know I would be, but I know that they cannot see anything so early on with a normal ultrasound and even a transvaginal one does not always show anything thats why they like to leave it. I had transvaginal at 7 weeks once and it was just the smallest looking slug ever! Thats what I have to have tomorrow so they can see everything as much as possible as a normal one will not show so much they say.
I think you have to try and stay positive.:hugs: Your numbers are good and keep relying on that. Your cervix is closed ( I felt mine just before I started losing one of my last miscarriages and knew it was opening which worried me and I was right to be worried. Now I even start to panic if it's feeling soft but I know that it is supposed to soften after a while anyway.)
Try and stay positive. I think the only way we get through this is just to hold on in there until there is undenyable evidence that it has fallen out and yours hasn't as yet and hopefully will not. :flower:
Let me know what your ob says - maybe he will have a better scanner and see a little blob?? Thing is, even then, we never know if it's gonna stick. I know with my scan tomorrow, even if its there and looking good theres nothing to say it wont all go horribly wrong afterwards. Unfortunately people like us just have the horrible realisation that these little suckers don't always stick and we just have to pray it stays in there and does well... after all there seems to be nothing else we really can do!:hugs:
Good luck with your ob and I really really hope it all stays / sticks, i'll be thinking of you (and worrying!) constantly! XXXXXX


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks so much for your thoughts. I went to ob today they took an ultrasound and I saw the little sac, lol. No heartbeat yet but he said that's totally normal. I'm measuring 5-6 weeks so right on target! HR said sac is perfectly round which means a healthy pregnancy. I go back Tuesday for another us! I'm not passing these up...lol I still have my Sept 24th one scheduled too. He said bleeding may have been from the progesterone as it occassionally irriates the cervix and can cause very light spotting. Good news though as of today no spotting at all so maybe it was a freak occurence. Doc seems pretty confident that its a perfectly healthy pregnancy! 

Can't wait for ur results tmrw!!! So exciting! I'm so happy everything is looking ok. I'll be thinking of u! Keep me posted on how it goes!!_!_!


----------



## cc1975

Phew!! So relieved all is ok that's great news :happydance:

Here is my little splodge! The right size for how far I am and a lovely little heartbeat and so all good, can't really ask for more at this stage. My DH and I are elated! Walking on air!!:cloud9: N if you kind of squint a bit you might be able to make out little- very little arm and leg buds (but I doubt it! ) LOL XX

Apparently the sac is about 3 cm and our little splodge is measuring 1.3cm - Bless!! So that's why it all feels a bit weird and rock like down there!!
 



Attached Files:







20120831_104431.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Courtney917

Omg yay!!!!!!!!!! So, so happy! When I go back Tuesday I'm going to get a pic, they didn't give me one :-(


----------



## cc1975

Has your cramping calmed down now.? No more horrible worrying signs? I hope everything all good. So the scan on Tue - are they thinking they might see more at that one?? Are you 6 weeks Tue? Xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Still have some cramping but only if I'm hungry lol. I had one spot of pink after bding (tmi lol) but I'm assuming its bc my cervix is irritated bc of progesterone supp. No I will be 6 weeks either wed or thurs. He said don't worry if u don't see anything bc its early. I was measuring ahead so maybe that's why he thinks we will be able to see something. Oh my lord I hope there's only 1 Lmao!! Now you're scaring me!! How have u been feeling?


----------



## cc1975

I was told by the fertility nurse that although bding can't cause miscarriage it can cause the cervix to bleed which makes us recurrent miscarriagers worry to death and so that in itself can be reason not to do it until a bit later on. My DH and I are very gentle now if it happens at all which is nice to still get it lol but look forward to the serious stuff again one day! Tmi I know but true! Pmsl! 
Oh well we'll just have to wait for the scan then ;-)
I've still been feeling sicky as hell with light cramps but it all makes me reassured its all going well. I worry when i feel good these days lol.
8 weeks tomorrow! Omg! Yey!!


----------



## Ambivalent

Courtney917 said:


> Hi everyone! My hubby and I have been TTC for 8 months. Within this time I have had 3 cp (12/11, 6/12, 7/12). I have an appt with my doctor next Friday. However, I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this and if so did yoou go on to have a successful pregnancy if you got pregnant right after your loss. I started taking a B-Complex Vitamin along with my prenatal pills every morning. I was also thinking of taking a baby asprin...I heard that this can work (a friend of mine was in the same situation and she took baby asprin and was able to go to term with the baby). I've also been reading up on asprin and it seems like it can't hurt to give it a try...my midwife said the same. Sooo....with that being said I'm reaching out for some advice and support. :winkwink:

I am the same - three losses and no idea why. I take pregnacare, B-complex, Omega 3, and have just started on BA too just in case. 

I have already had a few tests done and they have all come back normal which is depressing. At least if they showed what the problem was we could go about finding a solution. 

My doctor put me on progesterone for the last one but it didn't seem to help since I miscarried a few days short of 6 weeks.

I have been keeping track of my cycles since my first mc in Feb and I have a regular cycle with ovulation on day 16 and a 12 day lp, and my doctor doesnt think thats a problem at all. 

At least we know there are no tube or ovulation issues since we can get pregnant (and quite easily too, with 3 in 8 months for both of us). 

I would love to hear how you get on. If I get any answers, I will share too. Good luck!


----------



## Ambivalent

Doh. Didn't realise that this was a massive thread and I'd just read the first page. I guess if I go back I'll see how it has played out since.


----------



## Courtney917

Hi!!! Lol its okay! Yeah I've had 4 losses and diagnosed with hypothyroism. All of my losses have been at 4 weeks. I'm close to 6 weeks now and so far so good. I'm on progesterone, baby aspirin and taking a b complex vitamin in conjunction with my prenatals. Im thinking the thyroid prob contributed to the low prog and that's the cause of my losses. This time I went on prog at 8dpo and I think this helped. I'm also on thyroid meds. Have they checked your thyroid? So sorry for your losses, its so tough :-(


----------



## Ambivalent

Hi! I have just read up on the story since OP. Congratulations! It is fantastic news and amazing how you both got your BFPs within this conversation. 

I haven't had my thyroid tested but I have read up about symptoms and dont think I have any of them. When you look back, can you recognise any symptoms? 

And CC1975, do you have any idea what caused your losses? 

So happy for you both. It gives me a bit of hope to read that others have gone through it and gone on to have a successful pregnancy. We're trying for our first so i dont know if we'll ever get there, but we'll keep at it.


----------



## Courtney917

Yeah its pretty amazing that we both got BFP's within 2 weeks of one another :). 

As far as symptoms for hypo: very tired all the time, weight gain and inability to loose despite eating well, trouble seeing at night, super cold all the time, the pregnancy losses, inability to cope with stress. I am on meds now and recently had them increased due to the pregnancy. I would def ask to have your thyroid tested!

Thanks! I have another early scan on Tuesday so I am hoping for a heartbeat but I will only be 5 weeks 6 days so the doc said dont worry of we don't as its still too early!

Aww I am so sorry you are going through this. Its really difficult but we are all here to support each other. I am keeping my fingers crossed for your sticky bean soon :)


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> I was told by the fertility nurse that although bding can't cause miscarriage it can cause the cervix to bleed which makes us recurrent miscarriagers worry to death and so that in itself can be reason not to do it until a bit later on. My DH and I are very gentle now if it happens at all which is nice to still get it lol but look forward to the serious stuff again one day! Tmi I know but true! Pmsl!
> Oh well we'll just have to wait for the scan then ;-)
> I've still been feeling sicky as hell with light cramps but it all makes me reassured its all going well. I worry when i feel good these days lol.
> 8 weeks tomorrow! Omg! Yey!!

LMAO yeah I think the mild spotting was the bding. We have done it since and no spotting so maybe my body was just confused bc its been so long :wacko: lol. Tell me about it...my hubby is like are you sure its okay? How should we do it lmao its like an operation as opposed to spontaneous. 

Yep light cramps for me as well but not everyday maybe every other. Are yours every day? i think its just the LO getting nice and comfy!! 

I haven't had much sickness...maybe once a day I will feel very mild nausea but thats all. I have still been taking HPTs bc I am crazy and getting nice dark lines so that makes me happy lol. My boobs hurt like HELLL...OMG its horrible. 

Welcome to 8 weeks!:happydance:


----------



## cc1975

Courtney - Yeah, I know, the boobs! OMG Hurt HOW MUCH!!!!! LOL.
I am still etting kind of cramping, some little stabbing pains here and there, every time I just pray it's all things stretching and stuff.
I was happily working my way through my 25 pack of online cheapie tests too right up until the scan. Now I have settled right down and figure I just have to learn the chill. Hopefully when you get your 8 week scan and see a beautiful little heartbeat you will be able to as well but I know it is sooo hard. :wacko:
My morning / all day sickness beat the all time limit today. I really didn't know what to do with myself! It's hard loving to be ill because it means something positive:wacko:

Ambivilant - Hi:flower: and welcome, yeah Courtney and I have been through the wars and fingers crossed coming out the other side smiling. Luckily we have both already had children which I believe increased our chances of another normal pregnancy even though we have both had our losses.
Luckily I concieved again after my third recurrant MC which was just before my first referral appointment to the FS and so they have not tested me for anything. Fingers crossed they won't ever need to. I live in the UK and so it's the good old NHS. Except they are not always so forthcoming with medical help as in other places. It was explained to me that although I had not been tested, the fact that I had alreday had 2 healthy children probably meant that I had just been plain unlucky. They would start testing immediately if anything went wrong again though but I think here in the UK we do not have as many tests available on the NHS.
I so hope that you get your sticky BFP. MC is definately the worst ever!!! How many weeks were you with your MC's if you dont mind me asking??


----------



## Ambivalent

The first one was a missed miscarriage and I had to have a d&c at 10 weeks. The second one was super early - probably about 5 weeks and the last one, just last month, was just short of 6 weeks. 

It feels a bit hopeless at times, which is why it made me so happy to read this thread. 

Ah, the good old NHS.. Can't say I miss it. You don't want to know about the doctors here though, it is all about the cash. I have gone through about 4 doctors in the past 2 weeks and think I have finally found one who is actually taking an interest. 

One doctor actually told me to try again and that when (not if) I miscarrry again I should bring the embryo in for testing. Sensitive, isn't he. I suggested he might want to consider working with animals instead of people. 
Another one wanted to book me in for IVF. At about £6,000 a pop, I am sure he'd like that. 

Re: thyroid, very tired and cold is me all over, but I have never had a weight problem, which i thought was the biggest thyroid issue. Have you heard of anybody having thyroid issues without the weight gain? 

I hope you dont mind if I keep stalking you, it is so nice to hear about success stories. 

Happy and healthy 9 months too you both! 
xx


----------



## cc1975

Ambivalent said:


> The first one was a missed miscarriage and I had to have a d&c at 10 weeks. The second one was super early - probably about 5 weeks and the last one, just last month, was just short of 6 weeks.
> 
> It feels a bit hopeless at times, which is why it made me so happy to read this thread.
> 
> Ah, the good old NHS.. Can't say I miss it. You don't want to know about the doctors here though, it is all about the cash. I have gone through about 4 doctors in the past 2 weeks and think I have finally found one who is actually taking an interest.
> 
> One doctor actually told me to try again and that when (not if) I miscarrry again I should bring the embryo in for testing. Sensitive, isn't he. I suggested he might want to consider working with animals instead of people.
> Another one wanted to book me in for IVF. At about £6,000 a pop, I am sure he'd like that.
> 
> Re: thyroid, very tired and cold is me all over, but I have never had a weight problem, which i thought was the biggest thyroid issue. Have you heard of anybody having thyroid issues without the weight gain?
> 
> I hope you dont mind if I keep stalking you, it is so nice to hear about success stories.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months too you both!
> xx

Thanks :thumbup: Yeah, for sure, hang on in there with us. Hopefully you'll have a sucess soon too.:hugs:
OMG It sounds like you really have to know you're docs over there! That would drive me quite crazy!
When you had you MMC and D&C at 10 weeks, how old did they saythe foetus had grown too?? See, the minute I read 10 weeks on yours it just makes me oh so nervous remembering once again that it can drop out at any minute! N i'm trying to stay so positive :shrug: It drives me crazy the fear MC put's into you it's absolutely horrible:cry:
I feel awful at the moment with all day nausea but at the same time so appreciate it becuase it's telling me things should be going well. It's the only things i've got to hold onto until the next scan!! LOL
Did you notice on your PT with your early losses a lighter line than usual at all? Both me and Courtney had this and I never realised it kind of showed the pregnancy was doomed before it even started! I wish I had known I think. Whereas this one for me and for Courtney, we both had really good strong lines which looked a lot more hopeful for our pregancy futures:happydance:


----------



## cc1975

Good luck for tomorrow Courtney. I'll have everything crossed for you. xxxx


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks :). I had some minor spotting once yesterday...so strange. Maybe it is the progesterone?!


----------



## Ambivalent

cc1975 said:


> Thanks :thumbup: Yeah, for sure, hang on in there with us. Hopefully you'll have a sucess soon too.:hugs:
> OMG It sounds like you really have to know you're docs over there! That would drive me quite crazy!
> When you had you MMC and D&C at 10 weeks, how old did they saythe foetus had grown too?? See, the minute I read 10 weeks on yours it just makes me oh so nervous remembering once again that it can drop out at any minute! N i'm trying to stay so positive :shrug: It drives me crazy the fear MC put's into you it's absolutely horrible:cry:
> I feel awful at the moment with all day nausea but at the same time so appreciate it becuase it's telling me things should be going well. It's the only things i've got to hold onto until the next scan!! LOL
> Did you notice on your PT with your early losses a lighter line than usual at all? Both me and Courtney had this and I never realised it kind of showed the pregnancy was doomed before it even started! I wish I had known I think. Whereas this one for me and for Courtney, we both had really good strong lines which looked a lot more hopeful for our pregancy futures:happydance:

Please don't let my 10 weeks scare you. It was a blighted ovum, so the sac was developing as normal giving me all the regular pregnancy symptoms, but there was nothing in it. Devastating. At that time I had very strong BFPs, but with the last two they were quite faint. But it was also quite early. Then after I did a digital I stopped worrying which seems silly now. 

One of my closest friends is in her second trimester and she has been sick like a dog. Her doctor said it means everything is fine, so I think you are right about it being a good sign.


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> Thanks :). I had some minor spotting once yesterday...so strange. Maybe it is the progesterone?!

Fingers crossed its just the progesterone or just the fact that bleeding in early pregnancy is common apparently. It's horrible seeing it and i hope everything looks perfect and it doesn't show its ugly head again!! ;-) xxx


----------



## cc1975

Ambivalent said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :thumbup: Yeah, for sure, hang on in there with us. Hopefully you'll have a sucess soon too.:hugs:
> OMG It sounds like you really have to know you're docs over there! That would drive me quite crazy!
> When you had you MMC and D&C at 10 weeks, how old did they saythe foetus had grown too?? See, the minute I read 10 weeks on yours it just makes me oh so nervous remembering once again that it can drop out at any minute! N i'm trying to stay so positive :shrug: It drives me crazy the fear MC put's into you it's absolutely horrible:cry:
> I feel awful at the moment with all day nausea but at the same time so appreciate it becuase it's telling me things should be going well. It's the only things i've got to hold onto until the next scan!! LOL
> Did you notice on your PT with your early losses a lighter line than usual at all? Both me and Courtney had this and I never realised it kind of showed the pregnancy was doomed before it even started! I wish I had known I think. Whereas this one for me and for Courtney, we both had really good strong lines which looked a lot more hopeful for our pregancy futures:happydance:
> 
> Please don't let my 10 weeks scare you. It was a blighted ovum, so the sac was developing as normal giving me all the regular pregnancy symptoms, but there was nothing in it. Devastating. At that time I had very strong BFPs, but with the last two they were quite faint. But it was also quite early. Then after I did a digital I stopped worrying which seems silly now.
> 
> One of my closest friends is in her second trimester and she has been sick like a dog. Her doctor said it means everything is fine, so I think you are right about it being a good sign.Click to expand...

Yes it certainly does turn us recurrant miscarriers into HPT testing nutters !! It's just hard to stop once you get one cause you want to make sure it doesn't leave again :-( . It must have been awful at your scan. I know when I had my 7/8 week one it was like we were frightened to breath until she said she saw something positive. Youre kind of afraid to presume it's all ok and Lord only knows how I would have coped if they told us there was nothing there. It's just such a horrible experience to go through. I really feel for you. XX
The last two days have been a bit better sicky wise. It seems like every few days i get a real bad one and the ones in between are not great but a lot more manageable. thank god lol xxx


----------



## Courtney917

.....and we have q HEARTBEAT of 110 bpm. I'm 5 weeks 5 days so she says its excellent. Baby measuring 6 weeks 1 day!!!! I'm soooo happy. My prog levels came back and are low average so I asked them to increase my prog and they did to 400 mg. They also discovered a small ovarian cyst that they're going to monitor but she said they're common and not to worry. She also said this could be the cause of cramping and slight pain on right side. Sooo all is good. So happy!!!!!!


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> .....and we have q HEARTBEAT of 110 bpm. I'm 5 weeks 5 days so she says its excellent. Baby measuring 6 weeks 1 day!!!! I'm soooo happy. My prog levels came back and are low average so I asked them to increase my prog and they did to 400 mg. They also discovered a small ovarian cyst that they're going to monitor but she said they're common and not to worry. She also said this could be the cause of cramping and slight pain on right side. Sooo all is good. So happy!!!!!!

YEY!!!!! That's brilliant news!!!:happydance: I am so happy for you!!! 
Do they think the low average can cause any problems to you? Or is it not a great concren???
When my mum was 7 weeks pregnant with my brother she had excruciating pains on her said and had to be taken to hospital. They thought she was eith miscarrying or apandecitis (sorry for spelling) or something. Before they could scan her the pain had stopped and they thought the cyst must have exploded or something. She and my baby brother were fine, no problems at all and so hopefully you won't get the pain but you should not get any problems either fingers crossed :winkwink:

It's my first day back at work today as a lunchtime assistant to children with special needs. I am not looking forward to it. Although it's only and hour and a half I know it's going to knock it out of me, I don't know how I am going to manage the food smells and I need to be very careful of the more unpredictable children. Oh god what fun!!!

My children start their first day back at school today too and so from now on it's all go!!:wacko:

Great, great news once again :hugs:- did you manage to get a pick this time?? What does 6 weeks look like?? lol


----------



## cc1975

Courtney - is everything alright? Haven't heard from you in a few days. Hope you are ok??:hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Hey!!! So sorry I forgot to reply lol. My boys are in school so I've been going crazy. That must be horrible working in a cafeteria with all the smells. I remember when I was teaching with my youngest and would dread going into the cafeteria as the smell was overwhelming!! How have u been feeling??? Hope all is well with you!! Today I go for my ob write up with a nurse. I made.the 6 week mark!!! Feeling super sick in the afternoon....no ms just afternoon sickness lol. Thanks for checking up on me


----------



## cc1975

Blimey! Thank god for that - you had me worried there for a minute! LOL

I know, the whole returning to school thing has exhausted me too. I got really worried over the last few days as my MS symptoms calmed right down from something horrendous the week before(which also worked well seems it was return to work week lol) but I was concerned something was seriously wrong:nope: I was also get strong cramping on and off when I got up from a sitting position. I called the hospital this morning and they said I could have a scan next Friday (when i'm almost 10 weeks) to check everything but the fact I had not bled, try not to worry they said - well how can you not worry init!!!! So I had to put up and shut up.
Anyway, earlier in the week we had ordered a doppler off of Amazon to give us a bit of reassurance before any of this symptom fiasco had started. Thankfully it arrived earlier than we expected - today! and I managed to find the little steam train heart beat of splodge!! YEY!!!:happydance: So I am now all happy and settled again. I think i'll cancel the appointment for Friday so i'm not wasting an appointment that someone else might need more than me. I am just really relieved Splodge is just holding on in there tight :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Have a good weekend and enjoy the rest without school. So, 6 weeks for you, 9 weeks for me upcoming yey! and all is fine :flower:


----------



## Courtney917

I'm so sorry that I worried you!!!!!!!!!!

I'm sure the cramping is okay...your baby is growing and uterus is stretching. My cramping has stopped a little. I get it here and there. I remember you said the same thing happened to you in week 6, so I feel okay with it :). I usually get teh cramps if I am standing a lot or thirsty. Make sure to drink tons of water when the cramps happen it helps with mine! 

That sucks about the nausea especially at work!!! So happy you got a doppler, you were able to pick up the heartbeat so early!! Wow that's awesome!!!

I went to doc today for my ob writeup. I asked if 110 bpm was a good number at end of 5th beginning of 6th week. The nurse said it's on the low side???!!! However, everywhere I have been reading that 90-110 bpm is normal for end of 5th beg of 6th week. So I figured I was on the higher side. I told her that the heart just started beating somewhere between the 5 days in between the two scans. Therefore shouldn't it be okay? She didn't have an answer for me but just said its a viable pregnancy. Ughhhhh what do you think???? I mean everywhere it says 90-110 with the average being at 107 bpm from end of 5th to beg of 6th. Now I have to go back for ANOTHER scan in two weeks. I'm scared that too many scans isn't good? Am I being crazy????
I've gotten this far, I am soooo afraid of another loss :/


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> I'm so sorry that I worried you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sure the cramping is okay...your baby is growing and uterus is stretching. My cramping has stopped a little. I get it here and there. I remember you said the same thing happened to you in week 6, so I feel okay with it :). I usually get teh cramps if I am standing a lot or thirsty. Make sure to drink tons of water when the cramps happen it helps with mine!
> 
> That sucks about the nausea especially at work!!! So happy you got a doppler, you were able to pick up the heartbeat so early!! Wow that's awesome!!!
> 
> I went to doc today for my ob writeup. I asked if 110 bpm was a good number at end of 5th beginning of 6th week. The nurse said it's on the low side???!!! However, everywhere I have been reading that 90-110 bpm is normal for end of 5th beg of 6th week. So I figured I was on the higher side. I told her that the heart just started beating somewhere between the 5 days in between the two scans. Therefore shouldn't it be okay? She didn't have an answer for me but just said its a viable pregnancy. Ughhhhh what do you think???? I mean everywhere it says 90-110 with the average being at 107 bpm from end of 5th to beg of 6th. Now I have to go back for ANOTHER scan in two weeks. I'm scared that too many scans isn't good? Am I being crazy????
> I've gotten this far, I am soooo afraid of another loss :/

I think you need to keep thinking the way you were, it only just started and so maybe needs time to build up?? I have no idea what it should be between certain weeks and know that when I had my scan they didn't say anything about the heart speed they were just pleased to see one to start with as it's early days. I know it's easy for me to say but harder to do, but try to stay positive and start the countdown to the scan. Theres also the case that they vary speeds even when they are 12 weeks etc and so I would try not to think too mych on it. I think it's a case of - no blood and you've seen a heartbeat it's all good. OMG I think we'd both go mental if we wern't constantly propping each other up! LOL. Try to chill, I know 2 weeks feels like for ever but in two weeks you'll also see a nice little pic:winkwink:
I believe scans are ok, no problem, I think they need to space them out so there there is some sort of difference in what they are seeing from one scan to the next. I'm sure i've read they are completely fine XXXX CHILL (if you can!) LOL XXX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks so much, I don't know what I would do without you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I posted a thread about this and everyone said my bpm is normal and some had lower ones or couldn't see anything at all. These doctors are such @#%$. Considering I have had losses why the hell would they even say that to me!?!? I think i am ok though...especially since my afternoon sickness and aversions to most food is still nice and strong lol. 

Hope you are having a great weekend. Its stormy here so I am staying in with kids and hubby watching movies :)


----------



## cc1975

Yeah i'm really glad you are there to ask too :hugs: I think it's also great to be able to ask loads of others on here it really helps usually much more than an ice cold professional does! LOL

I'm glad you are not feeling great but in the nicest possible way of course!:winkwink: So are you 6 weeks now?? Today i've reached 9 weeks and the good old doppler (which I now have an obsession with! lol) finds little splodges heartbeat chigging away like a little steam train daily :happydance: I think the doppler has now taken the place of the pee sticks!!:blush: Never mind - whatever gets us though eh!!:winkwink:

I hope your stormy weather has settled. We've had a warm sunny weekend which doesn't happen a lot here and it looks set to be the usual unsettled for the week and so it's a case of soak it up while you can! XX


----------



## Courtney917

LOL glad you find solace with the doppler :). I have been feelign very crappy lately!!! Ugh went from afternoon sickness to sick throughout the day!!! I am 7 weeks today!!!! I booked my 11 week scan yesterday, looking forward to that! How have you been?? I got my progesterone and thyroid levels back. Progesterone went from 15.9-44.5!!!!! YAY!!!! Part of my thyroid went back to normal, getting the other part done on Friday :).


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> LOL glad you find solace with the doppler :). I have been feelign very crappy lately!!! Ugh went from afternoon sickness to sick throughout the day!!! I am 7 weeks today!!!! I booked my 11 week scan yesterday, looking forward to that! How have you been?? I got my progesterone and thyroid levels back. Progesterone went from 15.9-44.5!!!!! YAY!!!! Part of my thyroid went back to normal, getting the other part done on Friday :).

Wow! That's brilliant!! Im so glad we are doing well together. Do you still have a scan booked for 24th too (i think that's what u said before but might be wrong?) Im feeling pretty ok, the sickness has calmed right down but am extremely tired and am still picky with my foods. I can only drink water or milkshake too whereas i was always a massive tea and coffee drinker before. 

I get to visit the midwife on Friday to be ' booked in' hopefully then she'll get her butt in gear and book up my 12week scan Yey! 

My belly has started popping out a bit already and my lower abdomen feels tender like there's a mass in it - and I suppose there is! Lol xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks!!!! Yes me too!! Yes I do have one booked for then. They said since i have a history of miscarriages they will do another scan. Then I have one the 2nd week of October :). My belly popped out too!! I was talking to my husband today making fun of myself bc I think everyone thinks I am massively fat bc my belly pops out of my pants lol. OMG my belly feels super tender as well!!!! Like its bruised :/. I guess these are all good signs. Ugh I felt so sick all day again...I try to eat small meals throughout the day. I think ms is supposed to calm down between 9-12 weeks ;-)


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> Thanks!!!! Yes me too!! Yes I do have one booked for then. They said since i have a history of miscarriages they will do another scan. Then I have one the 2nd week of October :). My belly popped out too!! I was talking to my husband today making fun of myself bc I think everyone thinks I am massively fat bc my belly pops out of my pants lol. OMG my belly feels super tender as well!!!! Like its bruised :/. I guess these are all good signs. Ugh I felt so sick all day again...I try to eat small meals throughout the day. I think ms is supposed to calm down between 9-12 weeks ;-)

One of the nurses at the hospital told me it builds up, up to 10 weeks and then down afterwards, but from looking on here it seems everyone is different. My first son I was awful until about 14 weeks, my second 12 weeks but this is an all time record of 8/9weeks!! Mind you I'm still not 100% but it's nice not to have to real horrid bouts of nausea. 
I am now down to my last fitting bra :blush:, all the rest my boobs are popping out or are uncomfortable and so think i'm gonna have to be off to get measured soon. :wacko: i've also noticed that they seem to be leaving little marks in my bra - OMG the milk can't be working up yet - give me a break!! LOL. I know with my last pregnancies at 4 months I was leaking!!:blush: and also my belly button has changed!!! I can't believe all this is on it's way so quickly, it's amazing and mad at the same time but hey I'm just happy and relieved all is good :happydance:
We're on the countdown of telling people now. Have you told many people yet???


----------



## Courtney917

Oh my I hope there isn't a build up bc I feel like absolute crap!!!! I have to eat frequently or I get sick. I eat smaller meals throughout the day. I have the issue with leaking early too, lol. I have a small amount of white on my boobs when I take my bra off (lol tmi). My bras are killing me too!!! I have told a lot of people, I figured after seeing the heartbeat things will probably be ok(although I worry every single day and can't help but google stuff like missed miscarriages...which of course freaks me out). IDK I get freaked out bc I am on progesterone and I know they can delay a miscarriage. IDK WHY I keep thinking this way. I mean I saw a heartbeat, have high HCG levels etc. I am being crazy. Then I read stories about women who have went into labor at 18 weeks etc and that doesn't help at all!!! My stomach has popped out too. I need to stop reading!!!!! Do you find yourself doing that??? I need to get a doppler, it will probably relax my nerves ;-). Have you told many people?


----------



## cc1975

LOL Yep you are definately sounding like a crazy woman!!LOL Although I think all us recurrant miscarriers are the same.!!

I stopped reading about problems and miscarriages, it was freaking me out and I knew it wasn't doing me any good. Although I worry about little ailments and if it's all going to be ok, generally I'm trying to stick with the thought of if it's meant to be it will be and everything is looing excellent. I believe I had a few hiccups and i've carried fine with 2 others and so why should this be any different. It helps but not 100% :winkwink:

I've still only told a main few - my mum, my sister, 2 work colleagues and the manager as they need to be aware to help me not lift and things, oh yes and 4 of my closer friends. My husband wants us to wait until the 12 week scan and I kind of feel i don't need anyone else to know at the moment. Once weve had the scan we are then gonna tell the children, that'll be the biggy!!!

I too need to eat regularly to stop the nausea although it's nothing like it was thank god! I just worry i'm gonna turn into a right fatty!! LOL

I definately recommend a doppler but I am aware I was extremely lucky to find a heartbeat so early on and it's a lot easier with a full bladder. If you have a bit of a tummy on you already as you say (sorry don't mean to be rude) but you may have trouble finding the heartbeat early on and panic more, but I must admit I am now additcted and listen every day :blush: I just can't help myself but I just think - hey - it keeps me calm and happy :thumbup: We also only bought a cheap version but I believe the dearer ones the midwives use are much more powerful.

I still worry every time i've been for a wee in case I see blood and am always relieved when I don't. I think it's just something us miscarriers have to learn to live with and all these ladies that have never had the truly crappy luck of having one will never understand our anxiety. It's what has made us what we are but I know I will be SO MUCH more appreciative when I finally hold this baby in my arms!!!:happydance: 

Just working on the 2 week countdown from sunday to 12 weeks and then a day at a time of looking after myself.

Hope you have a less crappy feeling tomorrow:hugs:. Got my first midwife appointment tomorrow, will let you know how it goes :winkwink: XX


----------



## Courtney917

LOL okay, okay I am crazy!!!!! I am going to do the same a STOP looking on the internet for grim things lmao. 

Yeah my tummy has popped out...I hate this in between phase when you simply look like a chubster. We have a couple of family functions coming up soon and my hubby is like we better tell people! I agree bc I don't want them thinking I am getting fat (yes very vane, lol). Hmm with this little belly not sure if the doppler will work this early so maybe I will wait before I freak myself out more!!!!!

I told my boys bc they overheard my mom talking about it and kinda found out that way lol.

I think I am changing doctors offices bc I don't feel totally comfortable with the office I am with currently, I have yet to actually see a doctor just have had scans and saw a midwife and that irritates me. Do they do 12 week scans where you live? They do them here, so I have one on the 24th and again on october 16th:).

Not feeling as crappy as yesterday but def not feeling good. Most food doesn't appeal to me...mostly salad agrees with me (so I guess this is a good thing lol). I have to always have food in my tummy as well to ward off the nausea :p. 

Let me know how midwife appt goes!!!!!!


----------



## cc1975

Hi Courtney, Sorry been away for a bit been a busy few days!!!

Well the nausea has returned :wacko: not so good!!! but the midwife appointment went well, she took what felt like all my blood off for testing for rubella, HB, etc.... and so have to wait to make sure they all come back fine.
I have finally got my pregnancy notes :happydance: and so now i feel like a fully fledged pregnant woman!!! LOL

Today is 10 weeks and it feels like a real milestone. I am so happy!:happydance:

My nose is still keener than a labrador's and is picking up every smell and any smell that may make me urge which is not so good but just riding the rollercoaster and trying to enjoy every minute!!! LOL

How have you been the last few days???:hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Hey! Ugh things aren't too good here. Today is my birthday and I get out to my car this morning and have a flat. Then I get an email from my endo and I have hashimoto's disease (an autoimmune disease where your body attacks your thyroid). YAY, Happy Birthday to me! :/. Good news is my thyroid levels are lower but still higher then they like during pregnancy so they are adjusting my meds again. 

Wow! 10 weeks?? That's awesome, so happy all is going well with you!!! :) I have a sono on Wednesday and am totally worried. I am now 8 weeks, so far so good, hopefully the sono will reveal the same!!!!


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

Happy Birthday Courtney.....
I have been reading your thread for about an hour or so......I just had my second miscarriage - both times my progesterone level was 9-10. My doctor wants to do testing to see if I have a clotting disorder or folic acid deficiency. I am so encouraged by your story, along with your friend who posts here....
I have stayed away from B&B because it hurts so bad but reading your story has given me some enouragement....I am going to speak to my doctor about progesterone supplements and taking baby aspirin to see if that will help me - I have no problem getting pregnant but I can't make it past 6 weeks. I am 41 so I am thinking my age may have something to do with it but I just saw a 46 yr old beautiful pregnant woman on the Ricki Lake show today.....
Hope your day turned out better and I will be stalking your thread to check on your progress.
I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!
Gina


----------



## Courtney917

Nolagyrl1913 said:


> Happy Birthday Courtney.....
> I have been reading your thread for about an hour or so......I just had my second miscarriage - both times my progesterone level was 9-10. My doctor wants to do testing to see if I have a clotting disorder or folic acid deficiency. I am so encouraged by your story, along with your friend who posts here....
> 
> 
> I have stayed away from B&B because it hurts so bad but reading your story has given me some enouragement....I am going to speak to my doctor about progesterone supplements and taking baby aspirin to see if that will help me - I have no problem getting pregnant but I can't make it past 6 weeks. I am 41 so I am thinking my age may have something to do with it but I just saw a 46 yr old beautiful pregnant woman on the Ricki Lake show today.....
> Hope your day turned out better and I will be stalking your thread to check on your progress.
> I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!
> Gina


Aww thanks Nola! Yes it's been a long road for the both of us and ironically we bot became pregnant within two weeks of each other and so far it looks promising for the both of us. Have you had your thyroid level checked yet? That's what was causing all of my losses, I never made it past the 4 week mark. You should def ask about progesterone and take it right after ovulation....that's what I did during this pregnancy. I also had them monitor my levels to ensure I didn't need an increase in the dosage (which I did). Make sure to be your own advocate, that's what I did this time. Stick around, we would love to hear when you get your BFP (I am sure it will be soon):hugs:.


----------



## cc1975

Nolagyrl1913 said:


> Happy Birthday Courtney.....
> I have been reading your thread for about an hour or so......I just had my second miscarriage - both times my progesterone level was 9-10. My doctor wants to do testing to see if I have a clotting disorder or folic acid deficiency. I am so encouraged by your story, along with your friend who posts here....
> I have stayed away from B&B because it hurts so bad but reading your story has given me some enouragement....I am going to speak to my doctor about progesterone supplements and taking baby aspirin to see if that will help me - I have no problem getting pregnant but I can't make it past 6 weeks. I am 41 so I am thinking my age may have something to do with it but I just saw a 46 yr old beautiful pregnant woman on the Ricki Lake show today.....
> Hope your day turned out better and I will be stalking your thread to check on your progress.
> I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!
> Gina

Hi Nola, It's good to hear from you and I am sorry for you losses :hugs: It's is SO hard going through miscarriages and so heartbreaking. Try to stay strong and believe that your day will come. We had so many ups and downs it was horrible and a real test but we are hoping that this is finally it. Definately tag along and let us know how you goXXXXX:hugs:


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> Hey! Ugh things aren't too good here. Today is my birthday and I get out to my car this morning and have a flat. Then I get an email from my endo and I have hashimoto's disease (an autoimmune disease where your body attacks your thyroid). YAY, Happy Birthday to me! :/. Good news is my thyroid levels are lower but still higher then they like during pregnancy so they are adjusting my meds again.
> 
> Wow! 10 weeks?? That's awesome, so happy all is going well with you!!! :) I have a sono on Wednesday and am totally worried. I am now 8 weeks, so far so good, hopefully the sono will reveal the same!!!!

OMG I am so sorry you are not having such a good time but - Happy Birthday anyway! LOL. 
What on earth is hashimotos disease???? Are you / the baby at risk because of it or are the doctors optimistic??

Things have not been so good here either although I am trying not to panic. I visited the midwife yesterday as I was concerned I was having trouble peeing and so wanted to make sure I didn't have a UTI. All was fine and I am drinking loads to try and keep one at bay but while I was there she checked my blood results from Friday. I have A Rh Neg blood which I know means I need Anti D injections at 28 weeks and after the birth if my sons had a different blood to mine but now it appears with this preganany I have grown some antibodies called Anti CW which is fine at the moment, below a risk level but from reading up, if they get too many I may need a blood transfusion so that they don't effect the baby later on and can cause jaundice or a blood disorder with the baby. OMG! What a nightmare! Why can't anything be simple! I wander if it's because this time it's with a new partner and my body totally doesn't like his blood. I am going to try and call my lady at the Early Pregnancy Unit today to see if she can tell me any more because the midwife said she didn't know anything about it and that I would be Consultant lead now not just because I was high risk because of the previous miscarriages but because of my blood issues too and so it looks like i'm gonna have an either closer eye on me.
I suppose I should be happy about that but why oh why can't it just be simple!!!:shrug:

Hope your day is a better one today :flower: and the - another year - age factor doesn't get you down :winkwink: I hate birthdays!! I hate getting older!!:cry: XXXXXX


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

> Hi Nola, It's good to hear from you and I am sorry for you losses :hugs: It's is SO hard going through miscarriages and so heartbreaking. Try to stay strong and believe that your day will come. We had so many ups and downs it was horrible and a real test but we are hoping that this is finally it. Definately tag along and let us know how you goXXXXX:hugs:

Thanks so much ladies. I appreciate your kindness so much. I feel like I am so alone here but I know I am not the only woman to experience a loss. I have my f/u appt today with the doctor; I am still bleeding alot but today makes a week so I guess its par for the course.
I am not sure if she is going to schedule another appointment for the blood testing or if she is going to do it today but I will definitely ask her about my thyroid, progesterone and folic acid.
I will let you wonderful ladies know what happens today - again thank you for your kindness and have a great day!!!!


----------



## cc1975

Nolagyrl1913 said:


> Hi Nola, It's good to hear from you and I am sorry for you losses :hugs: It's is SO hard going through miscarriages and so heartbreaking. Try to stay strong and believe that your day will come. We had so many ups and downs it was horrible and a real test but we are hoping that this is finally it. Definately tag along and let us know how you goXXXXX:hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much ladies. I appreciate your kindness so much. I feel like I am so alone here but I know I am not the only woman to experience a loss. I have my f/u appt today with the doctor; I am still bleeding alot but today makes a week so I guess its par for the course.
> I am not sure if she is going to schedule another appointment for the blood testing or if she is going to do it today but I will definitely ask her about my thyroid, progesterone and folic acid.
> I will let you wonderful ladies know what happens today - again thank you for your kindness and have a great day!!!!Click to expand...

Yeah definately let us know how it goes. Best of luck XXX


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! Ugh things aren't too good here. Today is my birthday and I get out to my car this morning and have a flat. Then I get an email from my endo and I have hashimoto's disease (an autoimmune disease where your body attacks your thyroid). YAY, Happy Birthday to me! :/. Good news is my thyroid levels are lower but still higher then they like during pregnancy so they are adjusting my meds again.
> 
> Wow! 10 weeks?? That's awesome, so happy all is going well with you!!! :) I have a sono on Wednesday and am totally worried. I am now 8 weeks, so far so good, hopefully the sono will reveal the same!!!!
> 
> OMG I am so sorry you are not having such a good time but - Happy Birthday anyway! LOL.
> What on earth is hashimotos disease???? Are you / the baby at risk because of it or are the doctors optimistic??
> 
> Things have not been so good here either although I am trying not to panic. I visited the midwife yesterday as I was concerned I was having trouble peeing and so wanted to make sure I didn't have a UTI. All was fine and I am drinking loads to try and keep one at bay but while I was there she checked my blood results from Friday. I have A Rh Neg blood which I know means I need Anti D injections at 28 weeks and after the birth if my sons had a different blood to mine but now it appears with this preganany I have grown some antibodies called Anti CW which is fine at the moment, below a risk level but from reading up, if they get too many I may need a blood transfusion so that they don't effect the baby later on and can cause jaundice or a blood disorder with the baby. OMG! What a nightmare! Why can't anything be simple! I wander if it's because this time it's with a new partner and my body totally doesn't like his blood. I am going to try and call my lady at the Early Pregnancy Unit today to see if she can tell me any more because the midwife said she didn't know anything about it and that I would be Consultant lead now not just because I was high risk because of the previous miscarriages but because of my blood issues too and so it looks like i'm gonna have an either closer eye on me.
> I suppose I should be happy about that but why oh why can't it just be simple!!!:shrug:
> 
> Hope your day is a better one today :flower: and the - another year - age factor doesn't get you down :winkwink: I hate birthdays!! I hate getting older!!:cry: XXXXXXClick to expand...


Ugh Anti-CW!?!? I have never heard of it!!! If the anitbodies are low you should be okay :hugs:. It's never easy, if it's not one thing its another, I think that's how things work...it's so beyond frustrating!!!

Hashimoto's Disease is when your body develops antibodies that attacks your thyroid. I asked my doctor about it yesterday and he said that as long as I am taking thyroid medication I will be okay and there's no risk to the baby. My thyroid level is near normal and he said that that is the main thing that matters as the antibodies will be kept low with the meds. 

I went to doc yesterday for my scan and the baby is measuring 8 weeks 1 day (exactly on point) with a nice strong heartbeat of 179!!!!! So much for them worrying me about the supposed "low" heartrate of 110!!!! I actually got to see the baby moving around! My son was with me and he was sooooo excited! It was nice to see how happy he is.:happydance:. I have switched doctors since my last scan and couldn't be happier. I told my new doc that the previous place said I have an ovarian cyst. He started shaking his head and said every pregnant woman has one...it helps support the pregnancy...if I didn't have one he would be worried lol. So needless to say, I am so happy that I have switched!!!!!

I hope all works out for you, I am sure it will....you and the baby will be happy and healthy in April. Did your doctor seem concerned about these antibodies??


----------



## Courtney917

Nolagyrl1913 said:


> Hi Nola, It's good to hear from you and I am sorry for you losses :hugs: It's is SO hard going through miscarriages and so heartbreaking. Try to stay strong and believe that your day will come. We had so many ups and downs it was horrible and a real test but we are hoping that this is finally it. Definately tag along and let us know how you goXXXXX:hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much ladies. I appreciate your kindness so much. I feel like I am so alone here but I know I am not the only woman to experience a loss. I have my f/u appt today with the doctor; I am still bleeding alot but today makes a week so I guess its par for the course.
> I am not sure if she is going to schedule another appointment for the blood testing or if she is going to do it today but I will definitely ask her about my thyroid, progesterone and folic acid.
> I will let you wonderful ladies know what happens today - again thank you for your kindness and have a great day!!!!Click to expand...

Good luck with your appointment. I hope it all works out for you! Def keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

Morning ladies!!!!

So I had my ultrasound yesterday and I was all clear so thank goodness no D&C needed! I have stopped bleeding as of yesterday afternoon so I am relieved to stop wearing the diapers all day cause I was really heavy for about a week.
I gave about 12 vials of blood yesterday, my doctor is testing me for everything under the book - one test she did came back positive. I have a homozygous MTHFR mutation 2 copies C677T......I had been reading about this on the site and there have been women who were successful carrying a baby with treatment. My next step is to see a Hematologist and once all the blood work comes back we will see what happens....
So I was happy she didn't come to me and say everything is normal and perfect so let's try again - I really kept feeling like, what did I do to cause this....
Hope I can join you ladies soon with my lil rainbow baby...
Have a great day!
Gina


----------



## Emmielou28

Hi girls. I'm back again after a few weeks away from this site. I got a positive result on a clear blue digital pregnancy test yesterday (4 days before period due). Hoping that means this one is a strong pregnancy. Started taking aspirin and progesterone last night. Praying that this is fourth time lucky for me. 

Hope you are all progressing well! X


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! Ugh things aren't too good here. Today is my birthday and I get out to my car this morning and have a flat. Then I get an email from my endo and I have hashimoto's disease (an autoimmune disease where your body attacks your thyroid). YAY, Happy Birthday to me! :/. Good news is my thyroid levels are lower but still higher then they like during pregnancy so they are adjusting my meds again.
> 
> Wow! 10 weeks?? That's awesome, so happy all is going well with you!!! :) I have a sono on Wednesday and am totally worried. I am now 8 weeks, so far so good, hopefully the sono will reveal the same!!!!
> 
> OMG I am so sorry you are not having such a good time but - Happy Birthday anyway! LOL.
> What on earth is hashimotos disease???? Are you / the baby at risk because of it or are the doctors optimistic??
> 
> Things have not been so good here either although I am trying not to panic. I visited the midwife yesterday as I was concerned I was having trouble peeing and so wanted to make sure I didn't have a UTI. All was fine and I am drinking loads to try and keep one at bay but while I was there she checked my blood results from Friday. I have A Rh Neg blood which I know means I need Anti D injections at 28 weeks and after the birth if my sons had a different blood to mine but now it appears with this preganany I have grown some antibodies called Anti CW which is fine at the moment, below a risk level but from reading up, if they get too many I may need a blood transfusion so that they don't effect the baby later on and can cause jaundice or a blood disorder with the baby. OMG! What a nightmare! Why can't anything be simple! I wander if it's because this time it's with a new partner and my body totally doesn't like his blood. I am going to try and call my lady at the Early Pregnancy Unit today to see if she can tell me any more because the midwife said she didn't know anything about it and that I would be Consultant lead now not just because I was high risk because of the previous miscarriages but because of my blood issues too and so it looks like i'm gonna have an either closer eye on me.
> I suppose I should be happy about that but why oh why can't it just be simple!!!:shrug:
> 
> Hope your day is a better one today :flower: and the - another year - age factor doesn't get you down :winkwink: I hate birthdays!! I hate getting older!!:cry: XXXXXXClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ugh Anti-CW!?!? I have never heard of it!!! If the anitbodies are low you should be okay :hugs:. It's never easy, if it's not one thing its another, I think that's how things work...it's so beyond frustrating!!!
> 
> Hashimoto's Disease is when your body develops antibodies that attacks your thyroid. I asked my doctor about it yesterday and he said that as long as I am taking thyroid medication I will be okay and there's no risk to the baby. My thyroid level is near normal and he said that that is the main thing that matters as the antibodies will be kept low with the meds.
> 
> I went to doc yesterday for my scan and the baby is measuring 8 weeks 1 day (exactly on point) with a nice strong heartbeat of 179!!!!! So much for them worrying me about the supposed "low" heartrate of 110!!!! I actually got to see the baby moving around! My son was with me and he was sooooo excited! It was nice to see how happy he is.:happydance:. I have switched doctors since my last scan and couldn't be happier. I told my new doc that the previous place said I have an ovarian cyst. He started shaking his head and said every pregnant woman has one...it helps support the pregnancy...if I didn't have one he would be worried lol. So needless to say, I am so happy that I have switched!!!!!
> 
> I hope all works out for you, I am sure it will....you and the baby will be happy and healthy in April. Did your doctor seem concerned about these antibodies??Click to expand...


I have now had the whole anti cw explained to me, I was aware I could have problems because of my blood group but apparently these antibodies are even more rare than the anti D ones I had heard about and prepared for!!! So I am in the 1% or recurrant miscarriers and I think its 1% anti C antibodie people too!!! LOL.
Anyway basically I have nothing to worry about for now, It does not cause miscarriage. I may have grown them because of previous miscarriages or vaccinations or injections anything like that can't be sure at the moment but all ok at mo. At 28weeks they will be testing my blood regularly to watch to see if the antibodies increase. If they don't go too high I could just have a normal well watched pregnancy and will check baby regulary after birth in case of jaundice or anaemia. Worst case scenario is the levels go higher and higher - if this happens the baby will have to have a blood transfusion while inside me at a bigger hospital, or I may be induced at 35-37 weeks or the baby may get jaundiced or anaemic. They said they have not known anyone have to have transfusion and the fact I am being watched early on is really good and everything will be fine - basically to chill the hell out!! 
Now that I know what it's all about I feel a lot happier and calmer, I just pray it'll be all ok later on!!

That's god that your thyroid is not gonna be a problem, it is such a relief, plus the fact you are being checked is so reassuring :hugs: and OMG! 8w scan!! Brilliant news --- so wheres the photo!!!! It's so brilliant that we are both well and things certainly do seem to be making a turn for the better - all be it with it's little ups and downs!!:thumbup: How are you feeling these days? any better?? I think 8 weeks was about the worst for me.

Hoping you are feeling well, it's about time you got that doppler on the scene isn't it??!!! LOL :winkwink:

Speak soon XXX:hugs:


----------



## cc1975

Emmielou28 said:


> Hi girls. I'm back again after a few weeks away from this site. I got a positive result on a clear blue digital pregnancy test yesterday (4 days before period due). Hoping that means this one is a strong pregnancy. Started taking aspirin and progesterone last night. Praying that this is fourth time lucky for me.
> 
> Hope you are all progressing well! X

Congratulations Emmie!!!! Yey Brilliant!! I hope this is your sticky bean!! :hugs: Let us know how it goes :flower:


----------



## cc1975

Nolagyrl1913 said:


> Morning ladies!!!!
> 
> So I had my ultrasound yesterday and I was all clear so thank goodness no D&C needed! I have stopped bleeding as of yesterday afternoon so I am relieved to stop wearing the diapers all day cause I was really heavy for about a week.
> I gave about 12 vials of blood yesterday, my doctor is testing me for everything under the book - one test she did came back positive. I have a homozygous MTHFR mutation 2 copies C677T......I had been reading about this on the site and there have been women who were successful carrying a baby with treatment. My next step is to see a Hematologist and once all the blood work comes back we will see what happens....
> So I was happy she didn't come to me and say everything is normal and perfect so let's try again - I really kept feeling like, what did I do to cause this....
> Hope I can join you ladies soon with my lil rainbow baby...
> Have a great day!
> Gina

I am so glad they found something that they can work on. I know it sounds awful to hope there is something wrong but at least then you know you have something to try and fix rather than just keep trying!!

God, the blood taking!! My arm is still lovely and bruised from my donations on friday!LOL

So what on earth is this mutation then?? Please do explain, I love finding out about all these different little bits and pieces!! Is it easy to treat and is that why youve been miscarrying???

Hope you are feeling more positive with something to work on now, I think I would be. XXX:hugs:


----------



## cc1975

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Courtney . Let me know how it goes xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Glad you found out more info on this CW antibodies, I am sure all will be okay :). Nope no scan tomorrow, switched doctors so I had one last wednesday and again on October 16th:). Been feeling like crap lately. Think I am going to pass on the doppler bc I think it will cause more stress especially if I cant find a heartbeat lol. How are you doing?


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> Glad you found out more info on this CW antibodies, I am sure all will be okay :). Nope no scan tomorrow, switched doctors so I had one last wednesday and again on October 16th:). Been feeling like crap lately. Think I am going to pass on the doppler bc I think it will cause more stress especially if I cant find a heartbeat lol. How are you doing?

Ah right, oh well 16th to look forward to instead then!:winkwink:

It's a good thing you are feeling like crap LOL. It's definately hard, I still find it hard in the mornings although I know it's nothing like it used to be for me thank god! Hopefully it will pass soon.

I know what you mean about the doppler. I was just SO lucky I found the heartbeat when I did but when I try in the evenings I find it harder to detect and so I now check every morning because I always find it resting in the same place after a good nights sleep and a full bladder!! I really reassures me every time and helps me get on with the day - I know I sound like an absolute loon!! but it's so nice to know it's hanging on in there. :winkwink:

Our 12 week scan is Wed 3rd Oct, I cannot wait!! I will be so glad when it comes and I can tell everyone at last YEY!!:happydance:


----------



## cc1975

Oh my god!! The headache from hell today. It seems to be a regular occurance with this pregnancy - let's hope it's not forever eh!! :-(


----------



## Courtney917

Sorry haven't been on....my laptop is broken so I'm on my phone:-(. Ugh headaches here too with bouts of dizziness...its horrible. Yay for your scan next week!!!! You must be excited....they were able to tell me the sex at that one with my youngest!!!! My next scan is October 16th...the wait is dreadful!


----------



## cc1975

OMG yes today i have the dizziness but at least the headache is not so bad today - phew !!
Bummer about your laptop. While i was on holiday it was a right trial on my phone!! Lol
Yes can't wait for weds !! There's no way NHS will go as far as telling the sex at this point though :-( i'll just have to keep my eyes peeled and pray for no testicles!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Yeah sucks being on my phone lol. Damn they won't tell you?!? That sucks!! What do u feel it will be? Any ideas?


----------



## cc1975

Would love it to be a girl, we both would. That's why I really want to know, so that if it's not it give me time to get used to the idea :thumbup:

Another crappy headache today AAGGHH!!!:cry: It's horrible. Thing is, I don't want to take anything for it either. I figure the less rubbish in my body the better (except for the chip craving that is - I need as much chips as I can get at the moment! LOL) I've also been offered a flu vaccination over here but a midwife said to me that she wouldn't have it if it were her and so i'm giving that one a pass too. On the news they are talking about offering pregnant women a whooping chough vaccine too as over here there have been a few babies die from it before 8 weeks old as they can't have the vaccine until then. I don't really want that if it comes out either. I don't think it's been about long enough to know if there are gonna be any awful reactions and I think its about a total of 8 babies have died in a year and if i percentage it to the amount of healhty babies thats a very small percentage right??? I don't know - blimey it's all so hard!! What are your feelings on these immunisations???


----------



## Courtney917

Lol I totally get u on the girl!!! I guess we both shall see;-).

Chips are yummy one of the only things I can tolerate lol. I don't like taking meds either...I'm already taking the baby aspirin. Umm I'm not a big immunization person to begin with, I gave my boys thrift vaccines but spaced them out. They are talking bout whopping cough here too. I'm going to pass. The flu vaccine is only a prediction of what strain they think will come out so not even certain. Plus what if u have a reaction to it and actually get sick? Ive never had it and never had the flu despite working around germ ridden children as a teacher lol. I think I have a strong immunity. Lol.


----------



## rose.sanchez

i have had three miscarriges in the past year and i want to try again but i dont know when to because im afrid to consive agin


----------



## cc1975

rose.sanchez said:


> i have had three miscarriges in the past year and i want to try again but i dont know when to because im afrid to consive agin

Hi, I am so sorry for your losses. It is so difficult, my DH and I thought of giving up many times but then changed our minds. We have finally managed to hopefully get a positive result out of our perseverance and I pray you do too. Miscarriage is an awful loss and a nightmare rollercoaster of emotions I hope you make it through and please remember every woman on this forum that has MC before knows how you are feeling and I am sure will be hoping you get your sticky positive soon xxxxx


----------



## cc1975

Yey!!! All great with my scan today :happydance: I'm sure I saw a todger there but will have to wait until 20 week scan for confirmation :winkwink:
My little splodge is now 7cm long crown to rump and is due 9th April. The day after my eldest son!! They have calculated that instead of 12w 4 days I am now 13w 1 day - Don't ya just love it when they push those days along and it doesn't even hurt!! LOL :cloud9: XXX

How are you doing Courtney???


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

Hi Ladies!!!!

Great news on your scan.....

I received a call from my ob today and she said all of my bloodwork came back normal except for the homozygous mthfr mutation c677t. So that is good news - this is totally treatable during pregnancy with baby asa, possible heparin injections and l-methylfolate.

I have to follow up with a hematologist first before we start trying again; we will probably wait until the new year.

Glad everything is going so well for y'all.

Gina


----------



## cc1975

Hi Nola blimey that's a mouthful isn't it!! Lol. Its brilliant they have found something to work on and are on the case  Looks like you'll be able to fully celebrate xmas and the New Year with exciting prospects. I wish you lots of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Courtney917

Nolagyrl1913 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!
> 
> Great news on your scan.....
> 
> I received a call from my ob today and she said all of my bloodwork came back normal except for the homozygous mthfr mutation c677t. So that is good news - this is totally treatable during pregnancy with baby asa, possible heparin injections and l-methylfolate.
> 
> I have to follow up with a hematologist first before we start trying again; we will probably wait until the new year.
> 
> Glad everything is going so well for y'all.
> 
> Gina

Hi Nola! So happy to hear you have some answers! You're going to have a great New Year! I'm sure you will be holding your baby before you know it!!!!


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Yey!!! All great with my scan today :happydance: I'm sure I saw a todger there but will have to wait until 20 week scan for confirmation :winkwink:
> My little splodge is now 7cm long crown to rump and is due 9th April. The day after my eldest son!! They have calculated that instead of 12w 4 days I am now 13w 1 day - Don't ya just love it when they push those days along and it doesn't even hurt!! LOL :cloud9: XXX
> 
> How are you doing Courtney???

Awwwwww!!! I love your scan pic!!!! So glad all is going great! Wow so the lo is measuring bigger that's great!!!! Thinking a boy eh? Hmm boys and girls both have a little thing sticking out at this stage....I think girls go up and boys down...if I remember correctly from my son. So ya never know!!! 

I am good have a scan today bc I was having dizzy spells and they want to make sure all is ok with the baby...no objection for that i love to see the lo! I think I have been feeling the baby move for the last few days, I keep feeling little flutters every now and then. It's def not gas so I'm convinced its baby. Have u felt anything yet??


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> Yey!!! All great with my scan today :happydance: I'm sure I saw a todger there but will have to wait until 20 week scan for confirmation :winkwink:
> My little splodge is now 7cm long crown to rump and is due 9th April. The day after my eldest son!! They have calculated that instead of 12w 4 days I am now 13w 1 day - Don't ya just love it when they push those days along and it doesn't even hurt!! LOL :cloud9: XXX
> 
> How are you doing Courtney???
> 
> Awwwwww!!! I love your scan pic!!!! So glad all is going great! Wow so the lo is measuring bigger that's great!!!! Thinking a boy eh? Hmm boys and girls both have a little thing sticking out at this stage....I think girls go up and boys down...if I remember correctly from my son. So ya never know!!!
> 
> I am good have a scan today bc I was having dizzy spells and they want to make sure all is ok with the baby...no objection for that i love to see the lo! I think I have been feeling the baby move for the last few days, I keep feeling little flutters every now and then. It's def not gas so I'm convinced its baby. Have u felt anything yet??Click to expand...

How weird cause i thought i was too but its so early i talked myself out of it!! I know definitely one day i was listening on the doppler and i heard and felt a move at the same time but convinced myself no...so maybe...just maybe....I don't think I'll actually be convinced until i get a whallop !!! Lol. I have been getting more dizzy spells the last 2 weeks but put it down to my low blood pressure. Its mainly in the morning so i figure its replacing my sickness - how nice eh!! I do remember being like it with my others it's something i definitely don't enjoy :-( Let me know how your scan goes and what they say . good luck xxx


----------



## Courtney917

I too have horrible dizzy spells usually when I get up quickly in the am as well! My BP is normal so maybe its just extra bloodflow? The scan went great!!! Baby is very active, moving all around and measuring on target. I got to hear the heart beat for the first time. My toddler was with me and was so amazed! The rate is 176 bpm so still very strong!!! I'm so happy!!!! I'm due April 29th. I'm sure it'll be closer to mid April as I always go early. That's great that your due date is the day after ur sons bday!! My boys had same due date and were both born early! Their bdays are two days apart! Spool have you told people now that you're officially in the 2nd tri????


----------



## cc1975

Yey! Glad to hear scan was all good. I'm aiming to pop mune out early too!! LOL My sons both came at 38 weeks so i might make the end of March if i'm lucky. There's also this anibodies in my blood thingy that may make me have to have it early too but we'll see. :winkwink:
I hardly slept a wink last night, my tummy seems to have jumped out and know is uncomfortable sleeping already and then last night on top of that Oh my hips!! You wouldn't believe the pain! It was awful. I suppose it's everything loosening up but my god I know I will be doing a count down if it carries on like this :dohh: I'm gonna be even more exhausted today than normal which I fear is hard to beat but at least 90% of the nausea has now passed yey:happydance:
We have finally spread the word to everyone and everyone is extremely happy for us. We told the children and they were happy and very excited and I let them listen to the heartbeat on the doppler over the weekend. It was really sweet seeing their faces. 
Over the weekend I bought 2 maternity tops that allow me a bit of extra space to grow as all my other clothes were kind of tight fitting and it's been quite a struggle finding something nice to wear that doesn't blast my belly, but now I have a few thin jumpers ready for autumn, winter and spring to keep me going and I now still look tidy and cool thank god! It makes me feel soo much better I tell you.
My husband keeps telling me I have to get over calling it a fat belly cause its not fat it's our baby but I think where i've always been stick thin I'm finding it a bit hard. Now hopefully these clothes will set me a bit better :winkwink:
How are your ailments? My varacous veins have been achy last week but settled the last few days... anything to report your end to make me feel like i'm not the only woman feeling like she's falling apart!!?? :blush: xxxx


----------



## Courtney917

Sooooo sorry I haven't replied I don't know where my head has been?!?! How are you? How have you been feeling. I have to get some maternity pants bc I have a ton from my previous pregnancy but they are dressy bc I used them for work and now I'm home so I can get some comfortable clothes! Oh ibkbow what you mean, I've never had much of a tummy when I'm not pregnant but now its popping out and I just feel fat rather then pregnant! My hubby keeps saying its ok youre not fat you're pregnant....easy for him to say!!! My sickness is HORRIBLE! It's gotten worse over the last week or so. I thought it was supposed to get better Grrr. Never had this type of sickness with my other two!!! No varicose veins for me but I developed spider veins during my last pregnancy and they look terrible now! I hope all is well with you and the bean . I have my 12 week scan tmrw....ill see if they can make a prediction on gender, ill keep ya posted!!! Xo


----------



## cc1975

Hiya, I'm pretty good really, the nausea has pretty much left the building although the tiredness persists!!:wacko:

I've had a horrible low prressure feeling down below for the last few days, just feels like the baby is gonna fall out. It's really uncomfortable but I think I remember that feeling from previous anes and am sure it's fine. Sleeping has not been so great, can be quite achy through the night but I must learn to stop complaining!! LOL

I hope all goes well with your scan, let me know how it goes.

Oh yeah and I think I left my brain out in the country or something because I have completely lost my mind, forget things, what i've done with things and sometimes even how to speak - it's mental!!!


----------



## Courtney917

I will trade the fatigue for nausea!!!! I am tired as well....feel like I could sleep all day. You're feeling pressure already? Maybe you're having a big baby?!? 

Oh yeah my mind is out there...I forget everything!!! Its insane! I feel like I am getting dumber with each kid, lol. 


Glad you're feeling better....minus fatigue and pressure that is ;-). When is your next MW appt? I have scan today and doctor tomorrow so pretty exciting! I will let you know how it goes. Although I know all will be fine my heart is still in my throat bc the worrying has yet to go away :/.


----------



## Courtney917

So just got home from scan. Like you baby is measuring a week ahead, lol so funny how things keep being alike with us! I am now measuring 13.2 weeks :). They won't adjust due date but from what I saw on screen the EDD is now April 22nd rather then the 30th. The tech was a miserable old lady. She wouldn't even take a guess on gender despite me telling her they predicted correctly with DS2. She said its impossible, at which point I told her my friend is a radiologist and said the "predictions" at this stage are 80% accurate. She didn't want to hear that...miserable old bat . Things look GREAT with baby, heartrate still up there at 176 BPM! She wouldn't even make it so we could hear the heart beating!!!! I felt bad for hubby bc I will hera heart tmrw but he can't go with me to appts due to his work schedule :(. My next scan is December 11th and then I will find out gender :)


----------



## cc1975

Thats a shame about you not finding out the sex but must admit I would have been well jealous if you had!! Lol. My 20 week scan is Nov 21st so we are hoping it bares all!! That seems far enough away so Dec feels like an eternity!! It'll be here soon though especially with Christmas to keep us all busy! ;-) 
My sickness has pretty much left the building now thank god so Im now just working on growing a massive tummy and ever expanding varacouse veins!! Lol xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Tell me about it, December is way too far away!!!!! I wish the sickness left for me...still feeling sick as ever! Is your tummy sticking out a lot now?? Have you felt real movements yet? I thought I felt them a week ago and since then nothing much...I do feel like I have a lump in my lower tummy, which I am assuming is the little bean ;-). 

Good luck with your veins :/. That sucks that they get ya while your preggers!!

Glad your sickness has subsided, now you can enjoy the pregnancy :)


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> Tell me about it, December is way too far away!!!!! I wish the sickness left for me...still feeling sick as ever! Is your tummy sticking out a lot now?? Have you felt real movements yet? I thought I felt them a week ago and since then nothing much...I do feel like I have a lump in my lower tummy, which I am assuming is the little bean ;-).
> 
> Good luck with your veins :/. That sucks that they get ya while your preggers!!
> 
> Glad your sickness has subsided, now you can enjoy the pregnancy :)

Yeah I have a lovely tummy on me now but it's weird cause the baby is only right at the bottom so lord only knows what's filling the rest!! Lol.
I feel like there is a lump too and am careful when I bend and stuff in case I squat the poor little mite!! ;-) 
Fingers crossed your sickness starts easing off soon. I hope so xxx
Im coming down with a cold :-( hopefully it won't turn to anything nasty especially cause i didn't have the flu jab - how bad would that look!! Xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Aww your tummy is probably adorable! So do you or hubby have a feeling on gender? I didn't get flu jab either. I never have and have always been ok. I'm sure you just have a cold. Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## cc1975

Blimey! so sorry haven't updated in ages, I don't know where the time has gone! LOL

The cold has finally departed, I spoke to my midwife at my 16 week appointment and she was not worried about the flu jab but said i should get the whooping cough one for sure so looks like i'm gonna have to be brave!

I finally managed to figure out these tickers at the bottom with the help of someone else on the forum. Looks like i'm predicted a boy - I've got my heart set on a girl. I hope I don't show too much disappointment if it does turn out to be a boy on the 21st Nov. I know i'll just be really pleased it's healthy and thats the most important thing being told it is a girl would just be amazing. 

How are you doing?? Has your sickness finally passed yet???

What are you hoping for?? xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Hey!!!! I was out of power for a week due a storm....last week of Oct to first week of November and yet again realized I haven't responded :-(. How have you been?!??! I am having an early anatomy scan tmrw bc my NT results came back with a 1:44 chance of Downs and a chance of preterm delivery and preeclampsia. I had same thing with my son with the Downs results and he is fine. I'm just happy to have an early scan and wil prob find out the baby's gender! Im still getting sick which has been wonderful:-/. When do you have ur scan????


----------



## cc1975

Blimey all sounds a bit scary! Let me know how it goes xxx Good luck with it all. xxxx My scan is Weds I can't wait!! )) xxx


----------



## Courtney917

I will!!! I'll keep ya posted. Can't wait to hear about yours too!


----------



## Courtney917

It's another boy!!!!!! Make sure to update me when you find out!!! Btw do u have a FB page? I'm much better with that


----------



## cc1975

Hiya

A Boy! Congrats! Was all ok with it? Did they find anything to worry about? I am presuming not or you would have said. I hope not.

We are having a Girl :happydance: I could not believe it when they told us. I had set my self up mentally for a boy, had names in my head and everything and so it was a real shock. I still cannot believe it now! She is fine, everything looking well. Apparently there are some tell tell signs if Downs Syndrome is about and she has none of them although they say its not guarenteed. I am so happy!!:cloud9:

I am not a big facebook lover i'm afraid but don't worry, just check in let me know yoy are doing ok now and again. It's just real nice to know we both made it through all the rough patches with the miscarriages and it shows there really is hope!:thumbup: XXXX


----------



## babydoodle

Hey just came across this thread...wondering about the baby aspirin? Hearing that it can be very good for the uterus after a mc and wondering when to start and how long to take it? Someone said to take it right before or after ovulation...Help???


----------



## Courtney917

cc1975 said:


> Hiya
> 
> A Boy! Congrats! Was all ok with it? Did they find anything to worry about? I am presuming not or you would have said. I hope not.
> 
> We are having a Girl :happydance: I could not believe it when they told us. I had set my self up mentally for a boy, had names in my head and everything and so it was a real shock. I still cannot believe it now! She is fine, everything looking well. Apparently there are some tell tell signs if Downs Syndrome is about and she has none of them although they say its not guarenteed. I am so happy!!:cloud9:
> 
> I am not a big facebook lover i'm afraid but don't worry, just check in let me know yoy are doing ok now and again. It's just real nice to know we both made it through all the rough patches with the miscarriages and it shows there really is hope!:thumbup: XXXX


YAY!!!! So happy you are getting your girl!!!! Everything is good with baby, happy, healthy and big. Now its just me getting horrible acid reflux and heartburn:(. Now hubby and I are contemplating the fourth hoping for a girl, but who knows lol. So happy all is going great with you and your little princess:happydance:


----------



## Courtney917

babydoodle said:


> Hey just came across this thread...wondering about the baby aspirin? Hearing that it can be very good for the uterus after a mc and wondering when to start and how long to take it? Someone said to take it right before or after ovulation...Help???

Hello! I started taking it after my last loss and am still taking baby aspirin and I'm entering my 18th week. However, my main issue was my thyroid condition not so much clotting, but doc said it cant hurt and for me to continue til my 36th week. Lots of luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Hi I just wanted to say I've recently had 3 losses right in a row as well. Anyway it's good to see positive news.


----------



## Courtney917

Sorry for your losses Milty <3. Do they know why you're have recurrent losses? Lots of luck to you and there is def hope!!!!!


----------



## Milty

No they don't know why and I havnt been tested. They have all been very early. The second one was not even confirmed. It was The cycle right after the first and I went to get 21day bloods checked to see my Progestrone levels. Well my Progestrone was 18 and my HCG was 1.6 I think. Anyway HCG was to low to count as anything. That test was at 7DPO and my last blood test from the cycle before had my Progestrone down to .5 so it wasn't left over or anything. 


Regardless I'm feeling very positive and feel like very soon I will have a LO on the way. Infact I'm feeling good about this month even though it's a tad bit early. 

Congrats to you all.


----------



## Courtney917

Keep us posted! I hope you get your BFP this month!


----------



## cc1975

babydoodle said:


> Hey just came across this thread...wondering about the baby aspirin? Hearing that it can be very good for the uterus after a mc and wondering when to start and how long to take it? Someone said to take it right before or after ovulation...Help???

Hi. I agree. They never found a reason for my losses before I got my successful pregnancy but I started taking it after ovulation and will do up to 36 weeks. Docs said it won't do any harm and helps blood flow to placenta. Good luck I hope it happens for you soon xxx


----------



## cc1975

Omg so not only are my veins so bad that I now have to wear support socks but I've now been diagnosed with SPD oh my Achy pelvis!!! But its all worth it!!


----------



## Courtney917

Aww that sucks!!! My ankles are swelling already:/. So I am wondering how accurate gender determination is at 16 weeks??? LOL I am probably pulling at straws.....I have another scan in two weeks:)


----------



## cc1975

Courtney917 said:


> Aww that sucks!!! My ankles are swelling already:/. So I am wondering how accurate gender determination is at 16 weeks??? LOL I am probably pulling at straws.....I have another scan in two weeks:)

Well I think if they see testicles then they arn't going anywhere. I thought it was easier to tell a boy thanit is a girl so I am thinnking if they are saying boy already, then there is probably something worth seeing LOL whereas a girl may be a bit more hit and miss???
God, I could not go through this again, i would have to say thats it, thats my luck. I think my body would just fall apart - that's if it doesn't already because of this one! LOL:dohh:


----------



## Milty

I think the boy thing is right. I had my scan with DS at 17 weeks and they could tell easy!


----------



## Courtney917

Lol you're all making me lose hope!!! Im contemplating baby #4 but I'm not sure yet. They would have to be pretty close in age bc I dont want to be over 35 (I'm 32 now) and be preggers and hubby will be 40 in 2 years. Then I think it would be nice to have a 4th....idk. I havent even had this one and I'm thinking of the next lol!!!!


----------



## Milty

Oh who cares about age....I'm 37 right now it's no biggie


Plus with 4 you have an even number in your family...


----------



## Courtney917

Yea this is true. I'm more worried about working....getting back to my career, I don't wanna retire when I'm 70 lol. That's my biggest hang up, I've taken 2 years off with each kiddo so far so I figure if I have last one by 35 ill be able to restart my career again before 40;-).


----------



## Milty

Oh yeah that is one draw back... And it's hard getting back into the swing of working


----------



## Courtney917

VERY!!!! I'm on the fence as to what I want to do as well. I am a teacher but it totally doesnt appeal to me anymore bc I feel like I have to miss all of my kids things at school bc I can't really leave and watch them. I'm so split on the issue. I would love to find something part time so I can be there for the kiddies but at least get out of the house and make some money. I love being able to go to all my son's school shows now that I am home and cant imagine not being able to attend bc I am stuck at work. However, we need the extra money (my DH is a carpenter and he doesn't get paid for days off). I wish I didnt over think everything. I put myself in a big bind when I was preggo with DS2 and worked throughout the pregnancy and went back to work when he was 9 months old. My DH and I both had 1.5 hour commutes and it was taking a big toll on the kiddies (DS1 was failing and falling asleep in school). It was a nightmare. So we decided to move out of New York and move to Pennsylvania where the cost of livign is lower. Since then I have been home bc I had to give up my job in NY. IDK I guess its a personal decision but I want to be there for the kids but also want to be able to take them on vacations and have some extra money. 
Sorry about the rant, its always on my mind and DH doesnt seem to get it sometimes, lol.


----------

